# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2013 às 00:58)

Cá estamos nós em Julho 

E começa bem abafado, com 26.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 01:19)

julho começa com noite quente, sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 08:29)

E eis que, após os 34ºC de ontem, acordamos com *15,8ºC*, uma ventania enorme, maioritariamente de NO, céu encoberto, e mesmo nevoeiro em alguns pontos mais altos. 

1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Jul 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Fds bem quente na Ericeira. Domingo uma brisa soprando ligeira impediu que morresse torrada. O mar com ondas pequenas e próprias para diversão sem stress (não fora o "crowd"). Esta manhã na Ericeira amanheceu muito nublado e vento frio.
Aqui pelo Marquês, agora, o termómetro marca 20º adivinhando-se dia quente.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 09:44)

bom dia por aqui sigo com 23.9ºC, 58% humidade céu limpo e vento fraco(6km/h)


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2013 às 10:25)

Boas

Máxima no sábado 35,8ºC e máxima no domingo 35,4ºC 

Mínima de hoje de 19,2ºC aqui é difícil haver mínimas tropicais vou hoje 15 dias para o Algarve e ai vai ser todos os dias a partir do meio da semana mínimas tropicais 

Temperatura atual 24,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 10:45)

Boas

T.minima: *19,1ºC*
T.actual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 11:54)

actual: 28.3ºC 50% humidade e céu limpo na minha zona porque a vir do oeste ve se encoberto de nuvens altas e vento fraco (9km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2013 às 13:25)

Mínima de 16,3ºC, uma delicia para abrir as janelas todas .

Neste momento uma ventania _nortadistica_ e 20,3ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jul 2013 às 13:31)

Eis uma pagina interessante para visitar e consultar as temperaturas da zona centro.
Não conhecia, mas o MeteoTomar está por la 

MeteoMação


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 13:45)

aqui sigo com 34.3ºC e 38% humidade, já não deve subir muito mais, se subir 1ºC é com sorte porque está algumas nuvens altas e tá sempre +0.1ºC -0.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 13:50)

*21,6ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jul 2013 às 13:56)

Em Tomar neste momento, 29,5º

30.4 °C (11:38 UTC)	
17.5 °C (05:38 UTC)


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2013 às 14:01)

lsalvador disse:


> Eis uma pagina interessante para visitar e consultar as temperaturas da zona centro.
> Não conhecia, mas o MeteoTomar está por la
> 
> MeteoMação



Tenho a ideia da zona baixa de Mação ser quente.
Vai ser interessante, ver que valores são registados por lá.
Gostaria de ver fotos das estações, a ver se depois peço por mais informações.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

belem disse:


> Tenho a ideia da zona baixa de Mação ser quente.
> Vai ser interessante, ver que valores são registados por lá.
> Gostaria de ver fotos das estações, pode ser que pedindo, isso seja proporcionado.



Pode ser que a CM de Mação de a conhecer as 3 estações deles, mas algumas estações são amadoras, uma delas é minha (Tomar), de Constância é do ZeJorge, de Abrantes é do Helder, as restantes não sei de quem são


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2013 às 14:06)

Obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 14:12)

e lá a temperatura começou a cair por causa do encoberto de nuvens altas e o aumento do vento, sigo com 32.6ºC e 40% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

O céu lá limpou.
*20,0ºC* e nortada com alguma intensidade.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2013 às 16:11)

Mínima 20,2ºC

Agora 31,7ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2013 às 16:13)

lsalvador disse:


> Eis uma pagina interessante para visitar e consultar as temperaturas da zona centro.
> Não conhecia, mas o MeteoTomar está por la
> 
> MeteoMação


Não conhecia e vai ser bom de acompanhar

Os Envendos costumam ser ventosos e frios no Inverno. Já lá fui bastantes vezes jogar futebol e já apanhei dias bem gelados. Outra zona que seria boa de observar era a zona do Carvoeiro que penso ser ainda mais fria que os Envendos

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 16:45)

máxima: 34.5ºC
minima: 19.9ºC
actual: 31.1ºC algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco (15km/h) com rajadas moderadas (maior de 34.1km/h)


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2013 às 17:04)

Tarde de hoje com céu parcialmente nublado com temperatura de 27.7ºC.

Vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 18:32)

*Alcabideche* segue com *18,8ºC* e forte nortada.
O céu encontra-se interessante.
Tambem é visivel o nevoeiro na Serra.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 19:04)

Ontem (30/06): *21,9ºC* / *34,1ºC* / (média) *30%*
Hoje (01/07): *15,8ºC* / *22,1ºC* / (média) *71%*

Um contraste brutal entre estes dois dias. Para não falar na imensa nebulosidade de hoje, e do vento moderado a forte.

19,2ºC actuais, com 70% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2013 às 19:55)

Máxima 32,3ºC

Agora 23,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2013 às 20:04)

O céu está muito engraçado. Muito vento ao longo do dia, rajada máxima de 61 km/h. Máxima de 25,5ºC agora 17,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 20:52)

Final de dia bastante fresco, estão *15,9ºC*.
Dia de nortada moderada a forte,amanha será mais do mesmo, já Quarta-feira esta deverá abrandar um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2013 às 21:50)

sigo com 19.8ºC ou seja a minima já foi batida e ainda irá descer mais até à meia noite


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Jul 2013 às 22:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Ontem (30/06): *21,9ºC* / *34,1ºC* / (média) *30%*
> Hoje (01/07): *15,8ºC* / *22,1ºC* / (média) *71%*
> 
> Um contraste brutal entre estes dois dias. Para não falar na imensa nebulosidade de hoje, e do vento moderado a forte.
> ...



Boas,

Concordo totalmente Gilmet.
 Por aqui  também  se sentiu bem essa queda..

Ontem: Tmin:14.1ºC , Tmax: 37.3ºC - máxima do ano.

Hoje:   Tmin:15.9ºC , Tmax: 23.7ºC
Uma queda da Tmax de 13.6ºC. Talvez um dos maiores valores da diferencia das temperaturas maximas registadas em 2 dias consecutivos.

Por volta das 21:30h começou a chuviscar muito fraco. HR de 91%
A temperatura actual é de 16.0ºC , pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2013 às 23:25)

Por agora 17,5ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 23:36)

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, tendo sido  já registada uma rajada(maxima) de *65 km/h*.
Sigo com *14,6ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2013 às 00:43)

F_R disse:


> Não conhecia e vai ser bom de acompanhar
> 
> Os Envendos costumam ser ventosos e frios no Inverno. Já lá fui bastantes vezes jogar futebol e já apanhei dias bem gelados. Outra zona que seria boa de observar era a zona do Carvoeiro que penso ser ainda mais fria que os Envendos
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha




Interessante o teu relato.

Pode ser que afinal não seja assim tão quente, como inicialmente deu a parecer.
Ontem a máxima foi de ligeiramente acima de 37ºc. Mas pode ser que tenha sido um valor esporádico e na zona ainda hajam sítios mais quentes ou mais frios.
As regiões mais quentes junto ao Tejo são outras (como perto de Rosmaninhal, etc...), mas é sempre interessante obter dados de mais regiões.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2013 às 01:36)

sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jul 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu totalmente encoberto, vento fraco e 16º.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2013 às 09:17)

Mínima de 14,4ºC , noite de muito vento e assim se mantém, agora 14,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2013 às 13:46)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *14,5ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

minima de 16.0ºC
sigo com 26.7ºC e 50% humidade


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2013 às 16:24)

minimo: 16.0ºC
máxima: 27.7ºC
actual: 27.3ºC, vento fraco (12km/h) e 48% humidade, claramente um dia muito mais fresco que os dias anteriores


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

Dia fresco devido á nortada.

T.maxima: *20,1ºC*
T.minima: *14,5ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (2 Jul 2013 às 17:31)

Por Tomar ate ao momento

23.0 °C (14:28 UTC)	
15.8 °C (05:47 UTC)


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

parece que aquelas estações de mação são mesmo de fiar pelo preço do investimento não é brincadeira.
http://dossiers.omirante.pt/noticia...cao=176&idSeccao=2230&id=16578&Action=noticia


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2013 às 20:49)

Final de dia fresco.
*15,1ºC* e forte nortada.

O _*capacete*_ da Serra de Sintra em dias de nortada.

(Perspectiva da vertente sul da Serra)


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jul 2013 às 22:31)

Boa Noite.
A madrugada acordou molhada e o total de precipitação foi de* 0.8 mm*.
A máxima hoje nao passou dos 20.5ºC e a mínima foi de 15.1ºC
Actualmente estao 16.5ºC, 1019 hpa


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu azul e de vez em quando passeiam umas nuvens brancas. O termómetro marca 19º. Parece que a coisa vai aquecer.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

Boas máxima de ontem 23.9 mínima de 17.3 por agora já 27.2


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *15,1ºC*

Manha quente, sigo já nos *27,1ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2013 às 13:02)

A tarde inicia-se quente, *29,1ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NE*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2013 às 13:35)

sigo com 31.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

28,2ºC, dia quente já, e o calor ainda só está a chegar , lá voltamos nos ao costume.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2013 às 15:11)

Boa tarde ! 

Tempo quente de momento com 33.3ºC e vento fraco. Humidade nos 38% e temperatura aparente de 34.5ºC. Pressão atmosférica de 1017.8hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2013 às 15:41)

Extremos de hoje: *15,1ºC* / *29,8ºC*
T.actual: *25,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2013 às 16:56)

minima: 14.1ºC (fui o mais baixo da gente até agora de hoje  )
máxima: 35.6ºC
actual: 34.5ºC e vento fraco (14km/h)

Para amanha espero uns 40ºC


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2013 às 17:05)

david 6 disse:


> minima: 14.1ºC (fui o mais baixo da gente até agora de hoje  )
> máxima: 35.6ºC
> actual: 34.5ºC e vento fraco (14km/h)
> 
> Para amanha espero uns 40ºC



Sim Coruche deve chegar aos 40 mas envendos em mação deve ultrapassar essa barreira hoje já chegou aos 37.5


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

homem do mar disse:


> Sim Coruche deve chegar aos 40 mas envendos em mação deve ultrapassar essa barreira hoje já chegou aos 37.5



pois é tendo em conta que so tive maxima de 35.6ºC e Coruche teve 36.0ºC, se seguir esta tendencia envendos irá ultrapassar os 40ºC à vontade


sigo com 33.0ºC e vento fraco (12.5km/h)


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2013 às 18:49)

Que calor hoje na Expo (Campus da Justiça) e de tarde no Chiado 32ºC. Sol a queimar e húmido.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2013 às 20:02)

Depois de ontem uma Tmax de 24,5ºC, hoje já chegou aos 33,5ºC.

Neste momento ainda com a _fornalha acesa_ com uns 30,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2013 às 20:14)

sigo com 31.0ºC 42% humidade e vento fraco (10km/h)


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2013 às 20:19)

Dia abrasador, com vento fraco e humidade relativamente baixa.

Máxima de 33.8ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2013 às 20:50)

Sigo com 27.4 depois da máxima ter chegados aos 31.7


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *21,2ºC*

Máxima: *30,6ºC*
Mínima: *15ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jul 2013 às 23:35)

Boa noite.
Por aqui nada que não se aguente. Tmax: 27.8ºC Tmin:16.1ºC

Temperatura actual de 17.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2013 às 23:38)

Se ontem a máxima foi de 20,6ºC hoje a máxima foi 29,2ºC , agora as casas tão frescas, a partir de amanhã isso irá acabar .


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2013 às 23:46)

Boa noite

A noite segue bem amena, *21,8ºC*. 
Amanha vai aquecer bem, espero registar uma máxima entre os 32-34ºC.
___



DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Temperatura actual: *21,2ºC*
> 
> ...



Boas DaniFR, parece que no proximo fim-de-semana essa tua zona vai torrar bem, ainda para mais estás num vale. Será interessante relatares os teus registos de  temperatura máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 01:51)

Madrugada quente, *22,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 02:44)

sigo com 21.1ºC 72% humidade vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 03:49)

Por aqui, o frigorífico continua ligado... *16,3ºC* actuais, com 90% de humidade. 

Ontem (03/07), máxima de *26,7ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2013 às 08:04)

Máxima ontem de 34,0 ºC.

---

Amanhece com 22,3 ºC.

Hoje seria certamente o dia mais quente do ano até agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 09:14)

Hoje promete ser um dia bastante quente, por aqui já 26,6ºC e ainda nem 10h são.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal sopra uma brisa muito ligeira e morna. O termómetro marca já 26º


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2013 às 09:15)

Promete um dia de calor, em Tomar já esta :

27.3 °C (08:10 UTC)	
16.2 °C (05:37 UTC)


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2013 às 09:52)

Neste momento a temperatura é de 31.3º, com uma humidade de 57% o que dá uma temperatura aparente de 35º, ainda nem 10h da manhã são.

Curiosidade :

Humidex - 40º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 09:56)

Bom dia

Por aqui registei uma minima tropical, *20,0ºC*. 
Entretanto, a temperatura já vai bastante alta, *28,5ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2013 às 10:20)

Em Caneças a mínima foi às 0h01, com 21,2ºC.
Desde então o ritmo foi de subida:






Agora, vai já nos 30,9ºC.

O dia promete!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 10:30)

Sobe bem, registo neste momento *30,2ºC*.
A máxima de ontem (*29,8ºC*) já foi batida.
Ambiente quente, e ainda são 10he30m. 
___

Lsalvador, a tua estação encontra-se numa cova?


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jul 2013 às 10:44)

Neste momento a Moita já segue com *31,2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Noite quente com tmin de 19,6ºC.

O forno por aqui já está ligado, com 31,8ºC actuais.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Madrugada fresca, com mínima de *16,1ºC*.

Durante a manhã deu-se uma subida de temperatura bastante forte. Entre as 9h e as 10h, a variação foi de 7ºC.

Actualmente sigo com 31,2ºC, tendo já atingido os *31,5ºC*.

44% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo, e céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 11:10)

Mínima quase tropical de 19.9 por agora já passou a máxima de ontem 31.7 e já chegou aos 32.5 vai ser quentinho  este dia


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

MeteoTomar com a máxima até ao momento de 36.2º com 33% de humidade, aparente 37.3º e humidex de 41.7º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 11:15)

T.actual: *32,4ºC* 

Na Chamusca , a temperatura já vai nos *36,4ºC*.
Será interessante ver ate onde vão as temperaturas neste local, pois trata-se do _forno_ do vale do Tejo, e está a uma cota de apenas 12m.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 11:25)

Também estou curioso para ver os registos de mação


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2013 às 11:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *32,4ºC*
> 
> Na Chamusca , a temperatura já vai nos *36,4ºC*.
> Será interessante ver ate onde vão as temperaturas neste local, pois trata-se do _forno_ do vale do Tejo, e está a uma cota de apenas 12m.



Atenção que tenho acompanhado já de outros anos e algumas dessas estações da região que referes e que aparecem no Wunderground não sinto assim tanta confiança nos valores das máximas. Confesso que não sei exatamente quais são, mas será fácil de distinguir no pico da radiação as mais suspeitas e as mais fiáveis.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jul 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Sigo com *31,7ºC* e vento fraco.

Mínima de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2013 às 11:39)

*Ao que parece* a estação da Chamusca não tem proteção (não quero estar a enganar), bem como outras estações do país que estão no Wunderground e que aparentam uma temperatura mais elevada do que realmente está.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 11:39)

Já nos 34 no entanto duvido que chegue aos 40


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

O site da câmara de mação tem la vários municípios mas a temperatura de Ourém parece me um exagero eu que vivo 10 km de lá e garanto que a minha terra é mais quente


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que tenho acompanhado já de outros anos e algumas dessas estações da região que referes e que aparecem no Wunderground não sinto assim tanta confiança nos valores das máximas. Confesso que não sei exatamente quais são, mas será fácil de distinguir no pico da radiação as mais suspeitas e as mais fiáveis.



Pois mas sabes que sem termos provas não se deve pôr em causa, exemplo disso é a estação de MeteoFontes do user ECOBCG, que em condições muito próprias atinge temperaturas muito superiores ás restantes estações á volta.

Alem disso com os mapas de ventos previsto penso que o Ribatejo e Vale do Tejo tem todas as condições com tanto calor acumulado de superior os 40ºC não apenas hoje como pelo menos até ao próximo Domingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que tenho acompanhado já de outros anos e algumas dessas estações da região que referes e que aparecem no Wunderground não sinto assim tanta confiança nos valores das máximas. Confesso que não sei exatamente quais são, mas será fácil de distinguir no pico da radiação as mais suspeitas e as mais fiáveis.



Sim é certo que muitas das estações são pouco fiáveis, tive a consultar os dias anteriores  desta estação e pareceram-me valores correctos.
Não nos podemos esquecer da importância da altitude, está apenas a *12 metros de altitude*, este factor pode justificar algumas diferenças de temperatura em estações próximas, mas sim convêm ver os dados com atenção,é esperar pelo registo da t.maxima de hoje.

____________________

T.actual: *33,3ºC*


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 11:48)

Entre e sabendo-se a importância da temperatura do Alentejo para depois saber-se que valores o Ribatejo pode atingir, Portel no Alentejo ás 11h00 já estava com 35ºC !

A este ritmo as temperaturas vão superar os 40ºC já hoje !


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2013 às 12:15)

Boa tarde.

Que brasa !! 36ºC de momento por aqui, com vento nulo !


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 12:24)

T.actual: *32,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

Sigo com 33,4ºC e 36% de humidade. Vento fraco de E (90º).

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 12:28)

32,8ºC e vento de leste, vamos ver até onde vai .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 12:48)

Sobe bem, *33,4ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Jul 2013 às 13:00)

Muito bom dia a mínima que tive foi de 21.2c. Notem que à meia-noite ainda estavam 25.5c. Agora estão uns abrasadores 34.3c e a tendência é de subida.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde!

Acabo de atingir a máxima do ano, 35,6ºC!
O Heat Index é de 39ºC!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 13:28)

Bem que calor, *35,1ºC* ( para _*Alcabideche*_ já é uma temperatura bastante elevada).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 13:28)

Sigo com 35,1ºC neste dia tórrido... 

Vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 13:30)

Por aqui já 35,2ºC , não esperava tanto calor, vamos ver até onde vai .


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2013 às 13:30)

Boas!

Para já 31.8ºC e 28%HR...
Mas na rua parece um forno...


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 13:46)

35,3ºC e 18% HR

Bem é desta que tenho 100% a certeza de que vou ver mais de 40ºC na minha estação pela primeira vez desde que a comprei, falando no Sábado que deverá ser um dia extremamente quente...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 13:59)

Entalou nos 36,1ºC  .


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 14:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Entalou nos 36,1ºC  .



Não sei para quê tanto espanto. Se Sábado tiveres aí mais de 40 graus é perfeitamente normal.

36,0ºC aqui, máxima do dia, do ano, da hora, de tudo.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> 35,3ºC e 18% HR
> 
> Bem é desta que tenho 100% a certeza de que vou ver mais de 40ºC na minha estação pela primeira vez desde que a comprei, falando no Sábado que deverá ser um dia extremamente quente...



Por aqui, um pouco menos, fruto talvez da maior altura ao solo... 33.3ºC, 24%HR...


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2013 às 14:05)

Sigo com 36,7ºC, 37%HR e Heat Index de 39,5ºC!!!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 14:13)

Por aquilo que tenho constatado parece que a temperatura máxima tende a atingir o seu máximo, cerca das 17h (UTC), ou seja, cerca das 18h por estas bandas de Portugal.
Ou seja a temperatura ainda pode subir durante mais umas 4 horas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 14:13)

Moscavide acaba de atingir os *40ºC*! Com um heat index de 43ºC

--

Por aqui 36,1ºC e vão aparecendo alguns farrapos, nomeadamente a Este.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 14:14)

Por aqui 36.4


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Jul 2013 às 14:14)

A temperatura mais alta do ano em Almada,  de longe,  37.7 graus neste momento.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

Ourém já chegou aos 40 
http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

Vai arrefecendo, fruto do vento de Oeste, estão *33,9ºC*.
Possivelmente já registei a t.maxima de hoje, *35,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 14:25)

Máxima até agora de 36,8ºC, agora 36,7ºC, muito calor. Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

aqui sigo com *39.1ºC*

e esta paisagem, que não é muito boa 







incendio com 2 frentes tem lá 72 operacionais no total


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:28)

_Montalvo_,_Constância_ regista neste momento *40ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 14:33)

37,0º. Há muito que não via um valor assim. Siga para os 40...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 14:35)

O vento acabou de rodar para NO (315º).

Sigo com 36,0ºC, tendo já atingido os *36,1ºC*.

29% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Aqui desde o meio dia que não passam dos 36 que desilusão quando aqui ao lado estão 40 em Ourém


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 14:44)

37,6ºC... Agora sim caso para usar o


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Olá caros todos,
Ali pela Ericeira, segundo o Windguru, o vento vai rodar durante 6ª e Sab que nem uma tontura e no Dom também. Sab. periodo 10 na 2A F 1.2 e periodo 12. Não é bem pêra doce. Quando vem o "set" deve ser grandinho. Logo se vê! 
Ui


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Jul 2013 às 14:48)

Em Almada continua bastante quente. A davis marca já 38.6 graus, muito perto da máxima absoluta desta estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 14:49)

37,0ºC .

Tou a 1,3ºC do recorde absoluto da estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:50)

T.actual:* 34,5ºC*
________________

*Viana do Alentejo* a liderar, *40,3ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:51)

e ai está atingi os *40ºC*

e entretanto


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jul 2013 às 14:53)

Por aqui neste momento uns  sufocantes *38.0ºC*


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 14:56)

WHORTAS disse:


> Por aqui neste momento uns  sufocantes *38.0ºC*



Por aqui também. 38,0ºC de máxima, mas desceu para os 37,8ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 14:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual:* 34,5ºC*
> ________________
> 
> *Viana do Alentejo* a liderar, *40,3ºC*.



Rio maior está com um valor interessante


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2013 às 15:00)

MeteoTomar acabou de passar a barreira dos 40º, neste momento 40.1º com temperatura sentida 42º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:06)

Registo neste momento um pico de temperatura, *35,5ºC*.
____

Aconteceu algo interessante na cidade de *Torres Vedras* que mostra bem o quão quente está a ser este dia. Em   menos de 5 minutos a temperatura subiu *3ºC*, bastou o vento rodar do NO, para Norte.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 15:08)

Ourem já chegou aos 41


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2013 às 15:09)

Sigo com 38,3ºC. O Heat Index já atingiu os 43ºC. Temperatura aparente de 41,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:22)

Sigo com uns tórridos *36,0ºC*
____

Chamusca vai nos *40,8ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jul 2013 às 15:23)

Sigo com 37,9ºC. É a máxima do dia.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:25)

sigo com *40.4ºC* e 24% humidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 15:25)

37,4ºC e o céu vai apresentando algumas nuvens.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 15:30)

Agora 36.6 em Ourém já 41.4


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:34)

homem do mar disse:


> Agora 36.6 em Ourém já 41.4



Na nova actualização mostra 41,9ºC 
_____

Constância: 41,2ºC
Chamusca: 41,2ºC
___

Sigo nos 35,6ºC, até ao momento a máxima chegou aos 36,1ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Jul 2013 às 15:39)

Isto não é verão; é um inferno. Lisboa está próxima dos 39º C (ainda pode chegar aos 40ºC)

E este inferno promete durar mais uns longos dias.

Tempo chato, sem história e desconfortável. Faz falta uma boa trovoada para aliviar e animar. No interior de Espanha, lá mais para a tarde deve haver, mas é muito longe Por cá, a nortada (quente) faz dissipar qualquer trovoada que se aproxime

Os dados de Lisboa são, neste momento:

T = 39ºC

HR = 20%

PA = 1016 hPa

Vento = E fraco a moderado

UV = 8

Esperemos que o AC situado nas ilhas britânicas se vá embora o mais rápido, para permitir a entrada de ar mais fresco em Portugal. Curiosamente, ou não, o Algarve litoral vai estando mais fresco, fruto das brisas marítimas.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 15:42)

Por aqui 39,7ºC e 27%Hr

Já há duas horas que ronda esta temperatura, está atingir a barreira dos 40ºC.


----------



## Microburst (4 Jul 2013 às 15:45)

Por aqui, à beira Tejo (um autêntico espelho por esta altura), estavam às 15h30 39,2ºC, 21% de hr, vento fraco a muito fraco de Leste e pressão nos 1016hpa. Se isto é assim já hoje, que ainda é quinta-feira, como será então no Sábado e Domingo...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

sigo com *40.8ºC* será que vou chegar aos 41? 

entretanto por aqui












ta complicado aquilo


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 15:50)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui 39,7ºC e 27%Hr
> 
> Já há duas horas que ronda esta temperatura, está atingir a barreira dos 40ºC.



Barreira ultrapassada.

40,1ºC actualmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

Novo pico de temperatura, *36,7ºC*, impressionante.
_________

Chamusca segue nos frescos *41,5ºC*.


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Jul 2013 às 15:53)

No sábado, para Lisboa, está prevista a máxima de 41ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:56)

Relâmpago disse:


> No sábado, para Lisboa, está prevista a máxima de 41ºC



para aqui estão a prever 43ºC


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jul 2013 às 15:58)

Novo Recorde do Ano Temperatura Máxima 38,4ºC quinta-feira, 04 Julho 2013 14h27... 
Espera-se novos recordes para amanhã e sábado.
http://meteo.romeupaz.com/records.aspx


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Jul 2013 às 16:05)

Aqui há uns tempos atrás, meteorologistas alemães previram tempo fresco e com alguma chuva para este verão em Portugal.

Curiosamente, estou a seguir as temperaturas de Atenas, cidade muito quente no verão, tem agora temperaturas relativamente frescas para o habitual.

Seria confusão entre Portugal e Grécia que os meteorologistas fizeram devido à situação na UE?

Edit: O verão ainda agora começou e pode ser que os alemães venham a ter razão lá mais para diante, nem que seja no inverno Por mim, já estou farto de canícula.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 16:13)

sigo com *41.2ºC*


----------



## jpalhais (4 Jul 2013 às 16:16)

Relâmpago disse:


> Aqui há uns tempos atrás, meteorologistas alemães previram tempo fresco e com alguma chuva para este verão em Portugal.
> 
> Curiosamente, estou a seguir as temperaturas de Atenas, cidade muito quente no verão, tem agora temperaturas relativamente frescas para o habitual.
> 
> ...



já somos 2


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Dados de hoje: *20,0ºC* / *36,7ºC*

T.actual: *34,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

Pobrezinhos . 





Máxima de 37,0ºC por aqui, agora 33,1ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Incrível a temperatura de Ourém que chegou aos 42.7 que deve ser das mais altas de Portugal no dia de hoje.
Por aqui continua nos 36


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Aqui morreu pelos 38,1ºC e não subiu mais. Amanhã há mais. 

36,5ºC agora.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 16:36)

homem do mar disse:


> Incrível a temperatura de Ourém que chegou aos 42.7 que deve ser das mais altas de Portugal no dia de hoje.



Estranho, até que Ourém nem é um local particulamente muito quente.

Deve ser um vale naquela zona, certo?


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Lousano disse:


> Estranho, até que Ourém nem é um local particulamente muito quente.
> 
> Deve ser um vale naquela zona, certo?



Pois realmente hoje  foi muito quente eu moro a 10 km de lá e só registei 36 e não Ourém não tem vale


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 16:43)

Aliás aquilo ate tem uma terra com nome de vale de Ourém mas eu não considero aquilo um vale


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 16:46)

minima: 19.2ºC
máxima: *41.2ºC*

actual: 40.7ºC vento fraco, algumas cumullus e muito fumo e uma coluna de fumo de um incendio próximo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 16:51)

Aí está  Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) a liderar.
Nem imagino as temperaturas registadas nas aldeias junto ao vale do Sado.






_________

Ourem está claramente num vale.


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2013 às 17:20)

38,7ºc

e parece que este é o dia mais fresco deste fim de semana


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 17:26)

Curioso ver a diferença de temperatura em Ourém de num dia para outro de 32 para 42 grande diferença


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aí está  Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) a liderar.
> Nem imagino as temperaturas registadas nas aldeias junto ao vale do Sado.
> 
> 
> ...



Isso para mim não é vale.
Vale para mim é o de Santarém


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 17:31)

Temperatura máxima de 40,7ºC que já não deve ser ultrapassada.

Tactual: 40,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 17:33)

homem do mar disse:


> Isso para mim não é vale.
> Vale para mim é o de Santarém



Mas aqui não se trata de gostos ou opiniões, a carta militar/curvas de nivel não deixa duvidas mas pronto tudo bem.
________________

T.actual: *33,8ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 17:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mas aqui não se trata de gostos ou opiniões, a carta militar/curvas de nivel não deixa duvidas mas pronto tudo bem.
> ________________
> 
> T.actual: *33,8ºC*



Aconselho-te a visitar a cidade para verificares que nem sempre o que esta nas cartas é a realidade


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 17:42)

sigo com 39.9ºC e este cenário


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 17:44)

homem do mar disse:


> Aconselho-te a visitar a cidade para verificares que *nem sempre o que esta nas cartas é a realidade*



Sem comentários.
Fim de Off-topic.
____

Vento moderado N
*33,5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 17:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem comentários.
> Fim de Off-topic.
> ____
> 
> ...



Pois pois é melhor


----------



## Heat (4 Jul 2013 às 18:24)

*36.5ºC* de máxima por aqui. Ainda 35ºC!!!


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2013 às 18:37)

Eu prefiro fingir que não li o que está mais atrás 

Sigo com 37,1ºC, depois de uma máxima de 38,3ºC.

A temperatura está novamente a subir, com o vento a querer rodar para Noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 18:37)

A tarde ainda segue muito quente, devido ao vento de NE.
Temperatura estagnada nos *33,5ºC*.
A NE de Alcabideche já é visivel bastante fumo proveniente de incêndios.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 18:39)

A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *36,1ºC*.

Assim sendo, a *amplitude* de hoje fica-se pelos *20,0ºC*, precisamente. Espectáculo. 

34,0ºC actuais, com 32% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.

Ainda apareceram alguns Cumulus Humilis ao início da tarde, mas rapidamente desapareceram. Por agora, apenas pairam, no quadrante Este, algumas poeiras/cinzas, resultantes de pequenos focos de incêndio.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jul 2013 às 18:41)

Bati o meu record de 2 anos e picos da estação Davis.

39,7ºC

terrível. vento leste até meio da tarde


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 18:58)

Geiras disse:


> Eu prefiro fingir que não li o que está mais atrás
> 
> Sigo com 37,1ºC, depois de uma máxima de 38,3ºC.
> 
> A temperatura está novamente a subir, com o vento a querer rodar para Noroeste.



Não fui eu que inventei isso foi um prof que me disse


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2013 às 19:31)

Máxima de 40.4ºC.

Actuais 35.7ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 19:41)

Ambiente quente na rua.
*32,5ºC* 
____

*Chamusca* registou uma temperatura maxima escaldante, *41,7ºC*.
______

Bem, no fim de semana parece que vão ser registadas temperaturas brutais, o meteograma Gfs prevê *43,8ºC* (Domingo às 15horas) para Viana do Alentejo, impressionante.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 19:48)

Ainda 32,4ºC , em casa começa a ficar insopurtavel, 28,6ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2013 às 20:04)

Boa tarde,
Fui agora lá fora e está cá um calorão. O termómetro, aqui no Marquês, marca 34º ainda. Cheira a incêndio florestal ou é impressão minha?


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jul 2013 às 20:41)

Por aqui, a máxima foi de *38.1ºC*, máxima do ano. 

De momento sigo com *29,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

A Tmax foi de 40,7ºC.

Neste momento 33,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 21:07)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Cheira a incêndio florestal ou é impressão minha?



Cheira mesmo. Aqui o cheiro está algo forte mas não sei onde é o incêndio.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 21:11)

Ainda está bastante calor, *30,3ºC*. 
Vento moderado de *NE*.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jul 2013 às 21:14)

Boas.
Temp. Minima de 14.3ºC
Temp. Maxima de 38.0ºC (máxima do ano)

Actualmente 29.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 21:51)

Que brasa, *29,9ºC*.


----------



## cactus (4 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Aqui alguém deixou a  arca dos gelados aberta e sigo com uns frescos 19,4ºC ..


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 22:30)

Bem que brasa ainda está lá fora com 30.2 esta noite vai ser quentinha


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

Noite espectacular, com 27,2ºC, em subida.

42% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Hoje: *16,1ºC* / *36,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 22:36)

porra eu aqui ainda tenho *32.8ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

cactus disse:


> Aqui alguém deixou a  arca dos gelados aberta e sigo com uns frescos 19,4ºC ..



Mesmo


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

29,7ºC e nem uma aragem.

Sauna autêntico.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 22:39)

david 6 disse:


> porra eu aqui ainda tenho *32.8ºC*



 Por esse andar não baixa dos 30 antes da meia noite


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Eu aposto que a mínima hoje vai ser tropical com 21.5 de temperatura


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 22:41)

A noite mantem-se tórrida, *29,6ºC*.
O vento (NE) é que manda.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jul 2013 às 23:10)

Por aqui já baixou.Estao uns "refrescantes" 25.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 00:04)

_Epa_ já desligavam o forno.
Sigo com  *29,6ºC*.
A temperatura tem variado entre os 29,8ºC e 29,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 00:05)

homem do mar disse:


> Por esse andar não baixa dos 30 antes da meia noite



acertaste xD
ainda estou com *31.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

18,9ºC / 37,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2013 às 00:11)

Tenho pena de não estar em Setubal e ter a estação desligada mas nos proximos dias aposto que passa os 40°C logo saberei quando chegar dia 15


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 00:42)

Quase 1 hora e ainda 27.2 lá fora que vulcão


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2013 às 00:43)

Boas em Almada a temperatura máxima ficou.se pelos 39.3 o que não deixa de ser surpreendente. Neste momento e a caminho da 1 a temperatura ainda é mais surpreendente: 30.5 graus.

Em Penacova (Ol. Do Mondego) há pouco estavam 23 graus, bem mais fresco que noutras zonas do distrito.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 00:46)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas em Almada a temperatura máxima ficou.se pelos 39.3 o que não deixa de ser surpreendente. Neste momento e a caminho da 1 a temperatura ainda é mais surpreendente: 30.5 graus.
> 
> Em Penacova (Ol. Do Mondego) há pouco estavam 23 graus, bem mais fresco que noutras zonas do distrito.



Almada Lisboa ou Almada Covilhã?


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 00:49)

david 6 disse:


> acertaste xD
> ainda estou com *31.2ºC*



E digo mais a mínima deve ser superior a 23


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 01:01)

Boas 

1:00 da madrugada e *30,0ºC*, porra,impressionante! 
Vento fraco a moderado de *Nordeste*.
Já ha muitos anos que não registava a esta hora uma temperatura tão elevada.

Ps: A Parede segue igualmente tórrida, nos *29,6ºC* e maldito vento de *NE*.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2013 às 01:14)

31,0ºC neste momento. Não me lembro de uma noite assim. 

Amanhã mal nasça o sol ela dispara rapidamente e 40ºC são quase certos.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 01:27)

Sigo com 26,4ºC, num período de descida, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte, e 42% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 01:47)

*29,7ºC*

Vamos lá ver que minima vai sair daqui. 
Talvez ronde os 26ºC.


----------



## cactus (5 Jul 2013 às 02:17)

Impressionante todos com temperaturas "invejáveis" e eu com 18,7 ºC . penso que a culpa é a direção do vento que rodou de norte para sudoeste, a meio da tarde .


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 03:27)

homem do mar disse:


> E digo mais a mínima deve ser superior a 23



unh... vamos ver talvez sim talvez não

sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2013 às 07:14)

Máxima de 40,9 ºC ontem em Moscavide.

Amanhece com 22,2 ºC e não será um dia muito diferente.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 08:15)

Boas

T.minima: *21,3ºC*
T.actual: * 27,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *Este*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2013 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

A temperatura mínima foi de uns impressionantes 24ºC.

Neste momento 27,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 08:27)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A temperatura mínima foi de uns impressionantes 24ºC.
> 
> Neste momento 27,9ºC.



Lousano, já que moras na *Lousã*, diz-me uma coisa, _*Miranda do Corvo*_ é tão quente como a *Lousã*?
Por aquilo que estive a ver, aparenta ser um local que reune condições para tal.
____

T.actual: *28,2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia.
Hoje tive uma mínima extraordinária de 26.6ºC...
Vai ser bom, vai... o Mexia até se benze com a electricidade que se vai gastar com o A/C sempre ligado...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jul 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal, céu azul e sem vento. O termómetro marca 26º. Ontem por esta hora marcava a mesma temperatura mas parece que está mais calor. Talvez porque não há vento. Parece assim um forno a aquecer lentamente ...


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia, dias muito quentes por aqui, hoje pela 1h da manhã registava 31,1ºC algo inédito para mim desde que tenho Estações meteorológicas.
Ainda mal chegámos ás 9h e lá fora já conto com 27,1ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jul 2013 às 09:24)

Bom dia.
Minima de *16.1ºC*

Temperatura actual de* 31.2ºC*. Ontem, à mesma hora estavam 24.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lousano, já que moras na *Lousã*, diz-me uma coisa, _*Miranda do Corvo*_ é tão quente como a *Lousã*?
> Por aquilo que estive a ver, aparenta ser um local que reune condições para tal.
> ____
> 
> T.actual: *28,2ºC*



Miranda do Corvo é um pouco mais quente que a Lousã (excepto nos dias com maior vento de NW e W) e com inversões térmicas superiores.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 10:42)

Mínima incrível de 23.1 não me lembro de uma noite tão quente nos últimos anos.
Agora já está mais quente do que ontem à mesma hora com uns incríveis 33.4


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Madrugada agradável, com mínima de *20,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 29,5ºC e 33% de humidade.

O vento tem soprado do quadrante Sul desde o final da madrugada.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 11:06)

Por agora 34


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

Incrível mínima em Abrantes de 27.9.
http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2013 às 11:27)

A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, já nos 30,8ºC e ainda nem meio dia são.
Ourém Constância e Tomar já na casa dos 35ºC, curioso que segundo o IM a Serra do Pilar ás 9h já contava com 33ºC, penso que a estação poderá bater o recorde absoluto da sua máxima(39,9ºC) neste evento de Calor.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 11:30)

criz0r disse:


> A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, já nos 30,8ºC e ainda nem meio dia são.
> Ourém Constância e Tomar já na casa dos 35ºC.


Amanha ainda vai ser um dia mais quente estão a prever para Santarém 43 graus


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia ontem por esta hora estava mais quente em Almada.  Ainda assim não deixa de estar quente: 30.6 neste momento. Vamos lá ver se é hoje que se chega aos 40 na grande Lisboa.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jul 2013 às 12:09)

Uff,
Leiria era uma das localidades mais quentes do pais à 1 hora atrás com 34.8ºC
*Neste momento o termómetro marca* *36.9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2013 às 12:13)

Boa tarde !

De momento 36.4ºC, e vento fraco. A ver vamos se hoje vou aos 42ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jul 2013 às 12:14)

Por Tomar : 


TEMPERATURA
Actual	36.4  °C
Aparente	37 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.9 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-1.0 °C
36.6 °C (11:04 UTC)	18.2 °C (05:15 UTC)


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 12:14)

Já 35.5 vamos ver onde isto chega hoje


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 13:00)

O vento tem rodado suavemente para o quadrante E (o que é raro, a estas horas).

*33,8ºC* com 29% de humidade e 1017 hPa de presão.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 13:05)

36.4 para já hoje deve chegar aos 38


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2013 às 13:07)

33,3ºC e vento de leste.

Mínima de 21,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

Dia espectacular na Ericeira. Vento nulo, céu limpo, bastante calor e água fresca para aliviar o calor. Um belo dia de praia.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jul 2013 às 13:32)

Temperatura Maxima de* 38.2ºC *as 13.05h ( nova maxima do ano)
O vento rodou e agora estão 36.4ºC


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 14:07)

Já chegou aos 37 ultrapassou a máxima de ontem


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 14:10)

O vento rodou há pouco para NO (315º), e a temperatura desceu ligeiramente.

35,3ºC actuais, tendo já atingido os *35,6ºC*.

26% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

40,4ºC actualmente.


----------



## romeupaz (5 Jul 2013 às 14:29)

WHORTAS disse:


> Uff,
> Leiria era uma das localidades mais quentes do pais à 1 hora atrás com 34.8ºC
> *Neste momento o termómetro marca* *36.9ºC*



Sempre foi assim e parece continuar, sempre que digo isso a alguém ninguém acredita!


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 14:39)

Que grande _outlier_, São Pedro de Moel





©IPMA2013


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2013 às 15:00)

Tarde de 6a feira com bastante calor por Almada 37.7 graus neste momento. 29% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 15:01)

Boas pessoal.

A tarde segue bem quente, estão *35,9ºC* 


As temperaturas máximas mais elevadas de ontem 


Alcacer do Sal: 42,8ºC
Viana do Alentejo: 42,4
Coruche: 42,1ºC
Portel(Oriola):41,7ºC
Alvega: 41,5ºC
Lousã: 41,4ºC
Mora: 41,3ºC
Santarem(Cidade): 41,1ºC
Rio Maior: 41,1ºC
Setúbal: 41,1ºC
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: 41,1ºC

Fonte: IPMA

_____


Lousano disse:


> Miranda do Corvo é um pouco mais quente que a Lousã (excepto nos dias com maior vento de NW e W) e com inversões térmicas superiores.



Interessante, pois tive a ver no google earth com sobre elevação e aquilo fica realmente numa grande _cova_.


----------



## kelinha (5 Jul 2013 às 15:04)

Em Coimbra, segundo o IPMA e o Wunderground, estão 37.2ºC, e segundo o Accuweather estão 39ºC. 
Não sei qual deles tem razão, mas sei o que me custou ir almoçar hoje!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2013 às 15:09)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Bom dia ontem por esta hora estava mais quente em Almada.  Ainda assim não deixa de estar quente: 30.6 neste momento. Vamos lá ver se é hoje que se chega aos 40 na grande Lisboa.



Ontem já chegou aos 40,9 ºC em Moscavide.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 15:12)

sigo com *39.4ºC* vamos ver se bate os 41.2 de ontem


----------



## criz0r (5 Jul 2013 às 15:30)

A Estação da Escola Secundária Fernão Mendes Pinto em Almada já vai nos 40,4ºC. Não tenho bem a certeza da localização da mesma mas penso que os dados estão correctos.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALA8


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 15:31)

Tal e qual como  o Gfs previa, algumas áreas de vale/várzea do distrito de _*Coimbra*_ seguem neste momento com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC.

Carvoeira(Penacova) - *42,1ºC*
Lousã - *41,8ºC*
Miranda do Corvo - *41,3ºC*

________________

T.actual:* 35,4ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 15:33)

Aqui já chegou aos 38.4 vamos ver se chega aos 39


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2013 às 15:38)

Está completamente insopurtavel, máxima até agora de 36,3ºC, menos 0,7ºC que ontem.

Agora 33,2ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

Tomar 


TEMPERATURA
Actual	40.7  °C
Aparente	43 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+0.4 °C
40.7 °C (14:42 UTC)	18.2 °C (05:15 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 16:07)

sigo com 40.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

Boas.

Dia bastante quente, a máxima subiu aos *36,6ºC*.
Ambiente torrido na rua, fruto do vento *NE*.
T.actual: *33,9ºC* 

Extremos: *21,1ºC* / *36,6ºC*
____

Amanha o forno vai ser ligado ao máximo, espero uma temperatura máxima de *38ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 17:34)

Máxima de *35,6ºC*. Menos meio grau que ontem.

Actuais 31,2ºC, com vento moderado de NO (315º), e 28% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:41)

minima: *22.8ºC* a minima mais alta até agora
máxima: *40.3ºC* menos 1ºC que ontem
actual: 39.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jul 2013 às 17:53)

Aqui por Carcavelos também muito calor, mas o mar ameniza bastante o ambiente, aqui (moro a cerca de 800m da praia) neste momento 34ºC e faz alguma brisa, dentro de casa 25ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2013 às 18:09)

Ainda 31,3ºC, que calor insopurtavel, tenho quase o mesmo dentro de casa .

Vento fraco de NW e mesmo assim não refresca.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

Fogo quase 7 horas e constância ainda regista 40 graus  deve ser das terras mais quentes a esta hora


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2013 às 18:59)

Por aqui anda-se longe de recordes, mas mesmo assim... 36.1ºC de máxima...
Ainda 35ºC na rua...
Vamos ver amanhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 19:17)

*31,1ºC* e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2013 às 19:32)

Máxima de *38.4ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2013 às 19:37)

Máxima de 40,1 ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2013 às 19:51)

Máxima de 38,4ºC, mais 0,3ºC do que ontem. O vento estragou tudo como sempre e agora estão 34,0ºC.

Amanhã já não há vento para estragar nada.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 19:54)

Máxima de 38.4
Para amanhã espero mais um pouco talvez 40 quem sabe


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 19:59)

Por agora apenas 33.4 espero mais uma noite tropical


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 20:41)

sigo com 33.1ºC, ontem com esta temperatura eram 10h da noite, portanto hoje a minima deve ser mais baixa


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 20:49)

Bem, levantou-se uma boa ventania de N/NE. 
Há pouco foi registada uma rajada de 51,5 km/h.
T.actual: *26,9ºC* (Ontem exatamente à mesma hora tinha 30,3ºC)


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2013 às 20:54)

Vento moderado, também por aqui, com temperatura em rápida descida.

28,4ºC actuais, com 31% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão.

Algumas nuvens altas na faixa NO-O.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Finalmente pode-se abrir as janelas! Brisa boa!


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Dia muito quente, com uma máxima de *38,3ºC*.

A mínima foi de 19,1ºC, registada por volta das 2h. Durante a madrugada o vento de E aumentou de intensidade, originando uma subida acentuada da temperatura, até uns impressionantes 26,8ºC, às 5h. 

Agora sigo com *27,4ºC* e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 21:20)

Alguém viu a reportagem da TVI na amareleja onde imã mulher dava a dizer que era habitual ter 37 graus naquela terra mães eu pergunto a máxima de lá não foi 43.7?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 21:30)

DaniFR disse:


> Dia muito quente, com uma máxima de *38,3ºC*.



Aí no teu distrito foram registadas temperaturas brutais, por exemplo,Carvoeira(Penacova) *42,4ºC*.
_________

T.actual: *26,4ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

22 horas e ainda 30.6


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2013 às 22:04)

A tmax de hoje foi de 41,8ºC. 

Por agora 30,7ºC mas hoje ainda com uma brisa a circular.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 22:55)

Em poucos minutos, a temperatura passou dos *26,5ºC* para os actuais *28,1ºC*, e continua a subir com ajuda do maldito vento de leste.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jul 2013 às 23:02)

Aqui nao há vento.
Temperatura actual de 22.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 23:26)

Depois de um pico de temperatura (*28,4ºC*), o vento rodou para Sul, descida rápida, *25,7ºC*.

A *Parede* segue nos *28,0ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jul 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite, hoje cheguei a Ericeira cerca das 16 h. No caminho o termometro do carro chegou a marcar 39C no vale de Loures. A chegada da Ericeira 31C. Neste momento esta uma noite fantástica mas o mar faz se bem ouvir ... De vez em quando entra uma brisa fresca


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 00:25)

Boa noite!

Os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal estão sob *Aviso Vermelho* devido à "persistência de valores elevados da temperatura máxima".


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 00:34)

O IPMA a não facilitar, assim é que é!
Amanha vai ser um dia épico. 
É pena a estação de *Pegões* estar _off_,caso contrario seria registada uma temperatura brutal.

O meu 2ºlocal de seguimento deve ultrapassar a barreira dos 40ºC (Caso não entre vento de NO).
__________

T.actual: *25,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2013 às 01:23)

Extremos de ontem:

22,0ºC / 36,2ºC.

Neste momento 25,8ºC, vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã  .


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 01:36)

sigo com 26.6ºC


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 01:48)

Não sei como conseguem aguentar tanto calor... 

Apesar da humidade alta, aqui com 20-24ºC queixo-me do calor... Não quero imaginar aí com 40ºC, embora aí a humidade seja mais baixa...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 02:33)

Ontem: *20,7ºC* / *35,6ºC*.

Sigo com 24,1ºC, estáveis, e com vento fraco de NE (45º).

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 08:27)

Boas

T.minima: *22,1ºC*
T.actual: *28,7ºC*

Dia escaldante a caminho.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Mais uma temperatura mínima pornográfica, hoje de 23,8ºC.

Neste momento 29,8ºC (mais 1,4ºC do que ontem).


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 09:46)

28,8ºC e 29% de Humidade Relativa de momento.

Parecem-me mais que garantidos 40ºC. Talvez até mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2013 às 10:28)

Mínima de 24,1 ºC.

Antevê-se uma tarde muito quente.

Fico curioso em relação à máxima de hoje, depois de 2 dias a ultrapassar os 40 ºC por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 10:32)

Bom dia.
Minima de *17.2ºC.*

Temperatura actual de *32.3ºC*. (ontem á mesma hora estavam 34.7ºC)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2013 às 10:54)

E já com 30,1 ºC.

Para quem não tem noção do que este valor a esta hora significa, basta dizer que num dia como estes, só após as 12h, a temperatura sobe pelo menos 6 ºC.

Para ter valores máximos de 40 ºC bastava ter 28 ºC a esta hora, na generalidade das situações mais idênticas.


----------



## Cluster (6 Jul 2013 às 11:04)

Afgdr disse:


> Não sei como conseguem aguentar tanto calor...
> 
> Apesar da humidade alta, aqui com 20-24ºC queixo-me do calor... Não quero imaginar aí com 40ºC, embora aí a humidade seja mais baixa...



Eu não aguento. Não consegui dormir sequer.


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2013 às 11:25)

32,2 ºC em Oeiras a esta hora.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Madrugada sensacional, com mínima de *22,8ºC*.

Actuais 31,9ºC, com 31% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo, do quadrante Este.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

Bom dia minima tropical em Almada de 23.9ºC. São agora 11:40 e a temperatura já chegou aos 31.8. Sem dúvida um dia bastante quente.

Já em Góis a praia está cheia num dia que se antevê bastante quente também aqui:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2013 às 12:03)

Mínima de 22,2ºC, até foi fresca.

Neste momento 31,9ºC, tou a ficar céptico , será que vou bater a máxima absoluta ?


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

Neste momento 38,7ºC.

Mais um dia que irá passar os 40ºC


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos *35,5ºC*. Hoje deve chegar perto dos 40ºC. 

Mínima de *19,4ºC*


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 12:39)

Porcaria do vento  32,0ºC que estão parados há já algum tempo.

19% HR. 

Se não subir muito hoje, sobe amanhã.


----------



## Iuri (6 Jul 2013 às 12:42)

33°C - Estoril


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 13:17)

Lentamente vai subindo.

Caso não haja quebras motivadas pela rotação do vento, tudo se compõe para uma tarde agradável. Um forno de prazer.

*34,3ºC* actuais, com 25% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 13:29)

Lightning disse:


> Porcaria do vento  32,0ºC que estão parados há já algum tempo.
> 
> 19% HR.
> 
> Se não subir muito hoje, sobe amanhã.



O calor é todo arrastado para a costa.
O vento mantém-se de leste, quente e seco.
A areia está a escaldar.
A água está bem agradável com ondulação porreira.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> O calor é todo arrastado para a costa.
> O vento mantém-se de leste, quente e seco.



Estou com 35ºC mas ela hoje está com mais dificuldade em subir não percebo porquê... 

Ontem subia quase de 0,5 em 0,5ºC...


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 13:57)

Bem..., chegou agora aos *39.1ºC. *
Impossivel estar no patio voltado a Sul. Com Uv de 10 a bater na pele e nas paredes brancas parece que entramos num churrasco de microondas. 
Nao esquecam o protector solar


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

35,6ºC, estou com mais 0,6ºC que ontem na mesma hora .

Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2013 às 14:26)

Temperatura actual: *37,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

Boas pessoal.

Sigo com uns escaldantes *38,2ºC*.
______

Excelente manha de praia em Cascais, o calor era tanto, que os 16ºC de temperatura da água do mar eram perfeitos para refrescar.  
Não me lembro de uma manha tão quente como a de hoje, impressionante.

Deixo a foto


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Temperatura actual * 40.0ºC*
 Mesmo valor que o recorde desta estaçao em 17/07/2012.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 14:48)

Por aqui, "apenas" *37,1ºC*.

20% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2013 às 14:55)

*38,7 ºC* na estação MeteoOeiras. Não me lembro de uma temperatura tão alta registada nesta estação.
Lá fora não se consegue estar...
Uma senhora na rua- " Estão para cima dos 50ºC "


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

por aqui sigo com *40.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 15:02)

Porra,*38,7ºC*! 

Dia mais quente dos últimos anos, aqui em *Alcabideche*.

No vale do Pisão, a temperatura deverá andar nos *40ºC/41ºC*.
O pessoal que lá vive deve estar a passar mal.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 15:13)

Boas mínima de 23.4


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 15:17)

"Refrescou" um pouco, sigo com *37,6ºC* (a subir novamente)

Até ao momento, a máxima encontra-se nos *38,7ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

O vento virou a NW com 20Km/h.
Agora  estão 39.0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

Máxima absoluta na minha estação amadora em Almada: 39.6ºC há cerca de 15 minutos. Actualmente desceu para os 39.1ºC. Vamos ver se se mantém neste valor ou se a partir de agora é sempre a descer.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jul 2013 às 15:25)

Por Tomar

TEMPERATURA
Actual	40.3  °C
Aparente	42 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+0.1 °C
40.3 °C (14:18 UTC)	18.9 °C (05:32 UTC)


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Na Costa, durante a última hora, esteve uma brisa de sudoeste que arrefeceu um pouco a temperatura.
Só que entretanto a brisa desapareceu.
Vento nulo de momento.
A temperatura mesmo junto ao mar, volta a disparar.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 15:29)

Subida rápida nos últimos minutos, sigo com *38,5ºC* e *18%* de humidade!


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jul 2013 às 15:34)

Elas andam ai


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2013 às 15:36)

E neste momento a minha Estação acaba de bater o recorde absoluto desde que a comprei, 40,3ºC aqui no Laranjeiro!.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 15:38)

T.actual: *38,2ºC* (a subir)
____

Penacova: *41,7ºC*
Lousã: *41,4ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jul 2013 às 15:44)

O record do MeteoTomar ainda esta um pouco longe, foi 42,4 em 2012/7/17	

Vamos ver se com este evento se chega lá


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2013 às 15:46)

Acabei de ultrapassar os 40ºC. De longe o dia mais quente do ano e o mais quente desde que faço registos (2009).


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

A 0,9ºC da minha máxima absoluta, 37,5ºC, dia mais quente do mês e ano.

Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2013 às 15:48)

Segundo a estação dos bombeiros de Setubal estão 38°C longe de recordes ainda! para os 42 teria já de estar mais!


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

38,0ºC. Vá lá, só faltam mais 2 graus...


----------



## André Simões (6 Jul 2013 às 15:55)

Sigo com 38,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 15:55)

*39,2ºC*, cada vez mais próximo da barreira da sensacionalidade. 

18% de humidade.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 16:06)

38,7ºC. Parece a bolsa de valores, ora sobe ora desce.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2013 às 16:14)

Atingi os *39,8ºC* e o vento apareceu. Sigo com 38,7ºC e 17% de humidade.

Seria uma pena ficar tão próximo dos 40ºC, sem lhes tocar.

Vou retirar-me para um escaldão.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 16:15)

39,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2013 às 16:15)

*39,6ºC* neste momento!


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 16:25)

39,3ºC. Pessoal do interior soprem mais um pouco para chegar mais um pouco de calor aqui


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2013 às 16:28)

As minhas duas estações (LaCrosse e Auriol) registam 41,8ºC neste momento (num 4º andar).
A Prociv amadora regista 43ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2013 às 16:30)

Máxima: *38,8ºC*

Temperatura actual: *37,8ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 16:40)

Desilusão apenas 36.8 de máxima


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 16:46)

Máxima de 39,3ºC, manteve-se assim durante 10 minutos depois desceu 0,1ºC e agora desceu outro.

Temperatura actual 39,1ºC, penso que por hoje já deu o que tinha a dar. 

Ainda tenho esperanças no dia de amanhã.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2013 às 16:48)

Máxima de 41,8ºC confirmada aqui no alto do Laranjeiro, começou a descer com 41,3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

Temperatura máxima: *39,1ºC* 

Maxima histórica, desde de 2003/2004 que não tinha valores desta ordem.

Vim agora da rua, o ar está sufocante.

T.actual: *38,4ºC*

______

T.maximas

Ourém: *43,3ºC*
Lousã: *43,3ºC*
Chamusca: *43,0ºC*
Penacova: *42,7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 17:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura máxima: *39,1ºC*
> 
> Maxima histórica, desde de 2003/2004 que não tinha valores desta ordem.
> 
> ...


 
Ourém 43  moro a 10 km  e só registei de máxima 36.8 incrível diferença


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 17:21)

*38,8ºC* e nada mais para dizer


----------



## Microburst (6 Jul 2013 às 17:29)

Boa tarde

Saí por volta das 16h30 da BA6 e nessa altura já por lá o termómetro marcava 40,1ºC, embora a sensação de calor como é costume nas bases aéreas seja bem superior. Agora, e pouco depois de chegar a Cacilhas, consultando a LaCrosse estão por aqui 40,4ºC com uns meros 17% de humidade. É demais...


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 17:56)

Alguém pode por um post com As temperaturas mais altas registadas pelo ipma às 15 horas


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2013 às 17:57)

Já tive 39,3, já se fartou de descer até aos 37,8, agora tenho 39,1. Eu acho é que a máxima do dia não se vai ficar pelos 39,3, ela não se decide...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

minima: 23.0ºC
máxima: *41.3ºC*

actual: 41.0ºC e wind chill de 44ºC, está um vento que nem se pode

ali coruche chegou aos 41.9ºC


----------



## irpsit (6 Jul 2013 às 18:09)

homem do mar disse:


> Desilusão apenas 36.8 de máxima



Desilusão?

Queria ver como te sentias com 45ºC e ao sol durante uns minutos!

Existe paixão pelo calor, mas acho que qualquer coisa acima dos 35ºc é no mínimo indesejável.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:12)

irpsit disse:


> Desilusão?
> 
> Queria ver como te sentias com 45ºC e ao sol durante uns minutos!
> 
> Existe paixão pelo calor, mas acho que qualquer coisa acima dos 35ºc é no mínimo indesejável.



Podes crer que aguento melhor com 45 ao sol do que com -45 na neve.
é desilusão pois ainda não foi desta que bati o record de temperatura que foi 42.1 em 2012


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:25)

Bem tomar já vai nos 41.9 vamos ver se ainda bate o record do ano passado 42.3 ( penso ser este o valor)


----------



## fishisco (6 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

alguem me sabe dizer se fatima por estes dias tem passado dos 40? amanha vou la... se n assar pelo caminho claro


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

> é desilusão pois ainda não foi desta que bati o record de temperatura que foi 42.1 em 2012



Os extremos são sempre indesejáveis, quer para a agricultura, quer para o bem estar da sociedade, 40ºC acho que já é suficiente.

É como estar a chover durante 2 semanas com poucas pausas de forma persistente e estar desiludido porque não se acumulou para se bater o recorde.

Devemos ponderar os nossos entusiasmos... e não que Portugal comece a pertencer a Marrocos.

É apenas a minha opinião... e porque estou cheio de calor apenas com 33ºC e acho o suficiente...


----------



## cactus (6 Jul 2013 às 18:42)

Por aqui MAX 39,5ºC , MIN 20,5ºC , temperatura atual 37,9ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:46)

fishisco disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer se fatima por estes dias tem passado dos 40? amanha vou la... se n assar pelo caminho claro



Acho pouco provável Fátima tem sempre muito vento mas talvez tenho rondado os 40 mas dificilmente ultrapassa esses valores


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:49)

supercell disse:


> Os extremos são sempre indesejáveis, quer para a agricultura, quer para o bem estar da sociedade, 40ºC acho que já é suficiente.
> 
> É como estar a chover durante 2 semanas com poucas pausas de forma persistente e estar desiludido porque não se acumulou para se bater o recorde.
> 
> ...



Sim mas eu gosto mesmo deste calor  o meu sonho é ir as arábias e às 8 da manha estarem 42 graus e dizer isto sim é calor


----------



## cactus (6 Jul 2013 às 18:51)

vento de oeste e nova subida da temperatura 40,5ºC neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 18:53)

*Alcacer do Sal* (*Barrosinha*) e *Coruche* a liderarem.
Infelizmente as estações de _*Pegões *_e *Alvega* encontram-se off.

PS: Pinhão seguia nos 42,1ºC.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

> Sim mas eu gosto mesmo deste calor o meu sonho é ir as arábias e às 8 da manha estarem 42 graus e dizer isto sim é calor



Pois mas em Portugal acho isso muito extremo.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

cactus disse:


> vento de oeste e nova subida da temperatura 40,5ºC neste momento



40.5 a esta hora   que mudança


----------



## cactus (6 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

cactus disse:


> vento de oeste e nova subida da temperatura 40,5ºC neste momento



Eu a pensar que a temp.max já estava batida 40,8ºC agora


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

supercell disse:


> Pois mas em Portugal acho isso muito extremo.



Sim isto que esta acontecer agora não é normal o normal seria 33 graus


----------



## cactus (6 Jul 2013 às 18:57)

homem do mar disse:


> 40.5 a esta hora   que mudança



Verdade está mais abafado agora  que nunca ,e, olha que aqui a cidade está muito sujeita a mudanças de vento que fazem as temperaturas de verão descer bastante por estas horas.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Alcacer do Sal* (*Barrosinha*) e *Coruche* a liderarem.
> Infelizmente as estações de _*Pegões *_e *Alvega* encontram-se off.
> 
> PS: Pinhão seguia nos 42,1ºC.



Pena não haver mais estações no vale do Tejo do Guadiana e do Douro e ainda junto ao sado pois caso houvesse o record da amareleja já tinha sido batido


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 19:04)

homem do mar disse:


> Pena não haver mais estações no vale do Tejo do Guadiana e do Douro e ainda junto ao sado pois caso houvesse o record da amareleja já tinha sido batido



Sem duvida, e de preferencia na cota mais  baixa, mesmo junto ao rios.
Segundo me contaram, a aldeia de *Arez*( mesmo no vale do Sado, cota muito baixa, 20 m) é muito mais quente que Alcacer do Sal,portanto acredito perfeitamente que existam  locais com 2/3ºC  a mais que a estação da Barrosinha.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2013 às 19:07)

Temperatura máxima registada hoje por cá: *40,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

cactus disse:


> Eu a pensar que a temp.max já estava batida 40,8ºC agora



Essa estação é sua?


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem duvida, e de preferencia na cota mais  baixa, mesmo junto ao rios.



E também acrescentaria junto ao rio Mondego nas zonas mais baixas


----------



## Heat (6 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

*38.5ºC* de máxima por aqui.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 20:25)

Estavam agora a dizer na SIC que tiveram 46 graus em Lisboa e Coimbra mas que barbaridade


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 20:26)

T.actual: *30,6ºC*
Vento moderado de N/NO,que assim continue.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

homem do mar disse:


> Estavam agora a dizer na SIC que tiveram 46 graus em Lisboa e Coimbra mas que barbaridade



Que desinformação de proporções épicas.
É rir para não chorar.


----------



## Blooder.PT (6 Jul 2013 às 20:46)

Nickname disse:


> Que desinformação de proporções épicas.
> É rir para não chorar.



Mesmo...


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

Finalmente baixou dos trinta. TActual: *29.9ºC. *


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

T.actual:*29,7ºC*

A *Parede* segue quente *32,0ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2013 às 21:37)

Máxima de 38,6ºC, a máxima mais alta de sempre.

Agora 28,4ºC, mais fresco que ontem .


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 22:08)

Mais uma noite tropical que vamos ter com os actuais 31.1 hoje a mínima não deve baixar dos 23


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 22:11)

sigo com *34.4ºC*


----------



## fsl (6 Jul 2013 às 22:13)

Nova-Oeiras teve hoje a TEMP mais alta registada nesta Estação , i. é. desde 2007.
O valor apurado foi 39.2 ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 22:26)

david 6 disse:


> sigo com *34.4ºC*



 Valor bem alto para esta hora


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2013 às 22:26)

Por agora 30.6


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 22:53)

A noite segue bem quente, *30,0ºC*.
Vento fraco de *NE*, o suspeito do costume.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Aqui nao ha vento . Parou ás 20:30h
Temperatura actual : *23.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 23:34)

*31,3ºC* (a subir), porra que forno na rua.
Dia atípico este.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jul 2013 às 23:37)

Por Almada - Cova da Piedade também registei o valor de temperatura mais elevado desdr que comecei a fazer medições: 40.4ºC.

A noite é de Ananases: neste momento estão 29.3ºC. Veremos amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 00:03)

A temperatura chegou a tocar nos 31,5ºC, entretanto o vento rodou para SE, e a temperatura caiu/cai rapidamente 28,7ºC
____________

Ontem registei uma máxima histórica, desde de 2003 que não tinha uma temperatura máxima tão elevada.

Extremos: *22,1ºC* / *39,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2013 às 00:48)

Extremos de ontem:

22,2ºC / 38,6ºC (mais alta de sempre).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 01:18)

T.actual: *27,6ºC*

Venha lá mais um dia tórrido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2013 às 01:37)

Noite horrível para quem quer dormir, ou pelo menos tentar... 27,8ºC.

Caneças segue com 30,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 02:15)

Para mais tarde recordar


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2013 às 02:33)

Ontem: *22,8ºC* / *39,8ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com uns impressionantes *28,3ºC*, nesta madrugada em que a prática do sono parece não vir na ementa.

38% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão. Vento muito fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2013 às 03:25)

sigo com 27.3ºC, não se pode


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2013 às 04:00)

*30,1ºC* no exterior. Provavelmente a madrugada mais quente que já experienciei em Mira-Sintra.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2013 às 04:13)

Boas 25.3 por aqui bela noite passada na esplanada


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2013 às 07:23)

Mínima de 23,3ºC em Caneças.
Agora já sobe: 24,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 08:33)

Bons dias

T.minima: *22,4ºC*
T.actual: *28,5ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jul 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
T minima de *19.1ºC*.
T. Actual : *33.1ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jul 2013 às 09:55)

Boas. Mais uma madrugada tropical por Almada: A mínima foi de 24.3ºC.

Este é mais um dia que se antevê quente, prova disso é a temperatura estar já nos 29.1ºC com uma máxima de 29.3ºC às 9:26. Vamos ver o que este Domingo nos reserva.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 10:02)

Boa dia.

Mais uma Tmin absurda de 24,6ºC.

Ontem a tmax de 43,2ºC, valor mais alto desde que faço registos (OUT09).

Tactual: 32,7ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jul 2013 às 10:04)

Já estou farto deste calor. À conta dele apanhei uma gastroenterite e a minha mãe quase uma insolação. 

É insuportável . Gosto do verão mas não assim. Desculpem o desabafo...

T= 26ºC

HR = 61%

PA = 1017 hPa

Vento = E fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jul 2013 às 10:21)

Continuo sem vento.
T Actual: *35.6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jul 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia 

Temperatura actual: *34,9ºC*

Mínima: *20,8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2013 às 12:37)

Boas.

Máxima de ontem nos *40.5ºC*.

Hoje mínima de 21.8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 12:46)

33,6ºC, muito mais do que ontem à mesma hora. Não há vento e assim é que é bom para ela subir.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2013 às 13:37)

Mínima de 23,9ºC e agora 35,0ºC, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jul 2013 às 13:50)

Rua: 36ºC

Casa: 27ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

36,6ºC e continua a subir a pique. 16% HR e vento fraco ou inexistente.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Mais do mesmo, vila totalmente deserta como nos últimos dias.

Tactual: 40,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *35,4ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

Boas mínima de 23.5 por agora já 39


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Neste momento 36,6ºC, actual máxima, acho que nunca tive tantos valores acima de 35ºC seguidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste momento 36,6ºC, actual máxima, acho que nunca tive tantos valores acima de 35ºC seguidos.



Ainda hoje pensei no mesmo,muito calor para as nossas bandas. 
A temperatura sobe bem, *36,5ºC*.
___

O vento tem sido amigo do pessoal de *Torres Vedras*. 
T.actual: *34,2ºC*


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 15:17)

Temperatura actual: 38,7ºC. É hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

A tarde começa a ficar bem tórrida, sigo já nos *37,1ºC* 
_________

O *Vale do Tejo* vai grelhando.

*Chamusca*(12metros): *42,8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 15:34)

Já começou a entrar uma fresquidão de NW.

39,1ºC actualmente.

Tmax: 41,7ºC


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jul 2013 às 15:43)

Sigo com *35,1ºC* e vento fraco.
Até este momento, máxima de *35,5ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 15:44)

38,9ºC e ela não quer subir mais...


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2013 às 16:16)

Máxima de 39.3 por agora mais fresco 37.6


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:28)

Por aqui, máxima muito alta,cerca de *38,3ºC*.
T.actual: *37,3ºC*

Soube ha pouco, que no meu segundo local de seguimento a t.maxima de ontem  foi aos estrondosos *41,6ºC*,maxima essa que provocou custos aos meus familiares,morreram 50 galinhas.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 16:53)

Máxima de 39,1ºC até ao momento. Nunca vi uma temperatura tão persistente, há mais de uma hora que varia entre os 38,8ºC e os 39,0ºC...


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 17:01)

Máxima de hoje até ao momento de *38,7ºC*!

Mesmo com o vento a predominar de Oeste/Sudoeste há bastante tempo, a temperatura continua muito elevada, com 37,7ºC neste momento!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2013 às 17:24)

minima: 23.0ºC
máxima: *41.7ºC*  (maxima do ano)
actual: 41.2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2013 às 17:52)

por aqui  sigo com 39.4º batidos agora há minutos e continua persistente!


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jul 2013 às 17:58)

Aqui, durante a tarde, o vento do quadrante Oeste impediu que a máxima fosse mais alta, ficando nos *35,5ºC*, registados por volta das 15h.

Temperatura actual: *33,6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jul 2013 às 18:01)

O termómetro do carro há pouco indicava 29ºC  estava à espera que fosse muito mais alta a temperatura...


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2013 às 18:05)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 39,1ºC. Mesmo assim a temperatura manteve-se praticamente inalterada durante 1 hora e meia.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 18:25)

Por aqui a temperatura está praticamente estagnada!! Com vento de Oeste, sigo com 37,8ºC!


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

Continua o mau tempo. Ainda está muito quente Por agora 35ºC (ainda). 

Não se vê um sinal de instabilidade Só este tempo chato tórrido e monótono.

Maldita subsidência anticiclónica


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2013 às 19:23)

Hoje, máxima de *37,2ºC*.

Cerca das 14:30, o vento rodou para NO (e assim se mantém), fazendo a temperatura descer.

Actuais 32,6ºC com 21% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2013 às 20:04)

Por agora 32 vamos ver se Bato o record de 3 dias seguidos com noites tropicais


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

O vento fresco de Oeste desapareceu cerca das 19H30... mais uma noite de inferno.

Tactual: 32,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2013 às 20:44)

Máxima de *40.2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 21:10)

T.actual: *29,5ºC*


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 22:49)

Neste momento 29,2ºC.

A água canalizada está morna e os edifícios transmitem calor mesmo passando a alguns metros deles.

Começa a ser uma brutalidade e amanhã é mais do mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

T.actual: *28,8ºC*

Parece que esta madrugada vai ser mais quente que a anterior.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2013 às 23:42)

Máxima de 41,8 ºC.

Uma tarde muito quente por terras baixas.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2013 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *28,8ºC*
> 
> Parece que esta madrugada vai ser mais quente que a anterior.



Sim realmente ainda esta muito quente com 27 graus la fora e 30 ca dentro vai ser dificil dormir esta noite


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem: *22,4ºC* / *38,3ºC*

T.actual: *28,4ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 01:41)

continua a estar tempo quente, mas parece estar mais fresquito em relação a ontem, se houvesse vento até seria bastante suportável mas assim é um pouco desconfortável


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 01:59)

T.actual: *26,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 02:48)

Ontem: *23,9ºC* / *37,2ºC*.

Provavelmente a mínima (consolidada) mais alta desde que faço registos (2006).

Actuais 26,0ºC com 31% de humidade, e uma brisa de NO (315º).

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 09:10)

Mantém-se o AC no norte da Europa estendido pelo norte de África. Por aqui vamos (já) com 28ºC

Nas imagens de satélite nota-se uma formação de células ao largo da costa norte de Portugal. Pode ser que haja novidade para essas regiões.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 09:49)

Boas

T.minima: *23,1ºC* ( a mais alta deste ano)
T.actual: *29,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 10:14)

Mínima de *24,9ºC* em Caneças!

E já vai com 32,1ºC. (+0,7ºC que ontem à mesma hora).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 10:20)

Extremos de ontem:

23,9ºC / 37,2ºC.

Hoje, mínima de 23,2ºC e agora 26,8ºC, vento fraco de sul.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Jul 2013 às 10:56)

Extremos de ontem:
19.1ºC / 37.1ºC

Hoje:

Temperatura minima uns frescos  *16.7ºC*
Temperatura actual de* 31.6ºC.*  Vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

A canícula soma e segue, com 32,8ºC actualmente.

Tmin: 23,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

*29,4ºC *e vento *SE*.
Está bom para agua do mar aquecer mais um pouco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Jul 2013 às 11:26)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marques sopra uma brisa quente e o termómetro marca agora 32º. Este fds esteve extraordinariamente quente na Ericeira. Ficam aqui duas imagens (Norte e Sul) de Ribeira de Ilhas ao final da tarde pelas 21h de ontem. 

P.S. Não dava para esperar pelo raio verde porque havia nebulosidade no horizonte.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 12:37)

Bonitas fotos, Papoila! Anteontem também experienciei um pôr-do-Sol um pouco mais a Sul, no Magoito. Absolutamente excepcional. Têm sido dias óptimos em vários aspectos.

---

Madrugada agradável com mínima de *23,4ºC*.

Actuais 33,0ºC com 32% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo, do quadrante Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 12:47)

Belas fotos, aprecio bastante essa zona. 
___

T.actual: *32,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 13:14)

30,4ºC e vento fraco de sul.

Se rodar de leste depressa subo aos 35ºC, vamos lá ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 13:28)

Sigo com *31,6ºC*
_____

A cidade de _*Torres Vedras *_ segue muito quente, *37,5ºC*.
A máxima do ano encontra-se nos *39,9ºC*, registada anteontem.
Faço ideia o forno que deve estar no meu 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 13:45)

Sigo com 32,6ºC em queda, com vento a rodar para o quadrante Oeste.

Máxima, provavelmente, de *33,6ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 14:19)

O vento de SW aqui tá a impedir a temperatura de subir, 27,2ºC , máxima até agora de 30,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 14:25)

Dados de alguns pontos da grande Lisboa (Wunderground):

Caneças: *35,7ºC*
Mira-Sintra: *32,2ºC*
Queluz: *27,7ºC*
Oeiras: *25,3ºC*
Linda-a-Velha: *22,4ºC*

Impressionantes as diferenças, motivadas pela presença, ou não, de vento do quadrante Sul.

---

32% de humidade e vento muito fraco de S/SO. Mal interfere com a temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 14:31)

Mesmo, por exemplo eu aqui em *Alcabideche* registo *33,3ºC*, já a *Parede* regista apenas *24,1ºC*.
_______

A estação de _*Alvega*_ voltou ao activo, vá lá...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

Nesta parte alta de Lisboa, junto ao aeroporto, é a pior (ou das piores). As brisas marítimas locais não chegam e a aragem é de leste. Temperatura actual é de 35ºC. 


Talvez o vento de SW tenha força para cá chegar e amenize o ambiente


----------



## F_R (8 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

Temperatura actual 40,1ºC

5 dia seguido a ultrapassar os 40ºC.

Máxima de ontem em Abrantes 42,5ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 15:17)

De facto, estamos perante uma vaga de calor anormal. Embora não fossem passados records absolutos para as principais cidades, as temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 40ºC já se estendem por muitos dias seguidos; inclusivamente em relação às mínimas, muito elevadas e persistentes.

Alteração climatérica, ou vaga pontual?


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

Em Tomar neste momento


TEMPERATURA
Actual	40.8  °C
Aparente	44 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.7 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+0.3 °C
40.8 °C (14:13 UTC)	17.7 °C (05:40 UTC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 15:21)

Por aqui, a temperatura desceu bem,fruto da entrada do vento do quadrante *NO*.
T.actual: *28,4ºC*

T.maxima: *33,9ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 16:01)

mais a norte, Fig da Foz e Coimbra devem ter um tempo interessante e para a trovoada, a partir de imagens actuais do satélite.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 16:18)

Relâmpago disse:


> mais a norte, Fig da Foz e Coimbra devem ter um tempo interessante e para a trovoada, a partir de imagens actuais do satélite.



O céu tem estado nublado, mas eu não vi nenhum raio/ouvi nenhum trovão ainda. Por volta das 3 da tarde levantou-se vento de noroeste, mas até lá a descida da temperatura em relação em ontem era perfeitamente compensada pela humidade bem mais alta, estava um ambiente extremamente abafado.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2013 às 16:47)

Temperatura máxima em Tomar até ao momento : 41.3 °C (14:56 UTC)


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 17:43)

O vento rodou para W e a temp desceu 2ºC. Agora 32ºC

Espero que continue assim, na perspectiva de uma noite mais fresca.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 17:50)

T.actual: *27,0ºC*

Às 16horas _*Alvega*_ seguia com uns amenos *42,4ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2013 às 17:51)

Chegado a casa de mais um dia de descontos, perdão de trabalho, eis que por Carcavelos este final de tarde nada tem a ver com os anteriores, temos neste momento uma temperatura muitíssimo agradável, estão 28ºC. 

Será que é hoje que coloco o sono em dia!?


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 17:55)

A minha mãe acabou de me informar que choveram umas pingas grossas e quentes por uns segundos por volta das 3 da tarde, tava distraído e não vi :P de momento continua o ambiente bastante abafado, acho que prefiro os 37/38ºC dos últimos dias mas sem humidade...


----------



## F_R (8 Jul 2013 às 18:44)

Máxima 41,7ºC

Agora já começou a descida da temperatura. 

Actual 38,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 18:49)

Depois de um período de frescura, com a temperatura a descer aos 28,0ºC, e a humidade a subir aos 47%, voltei a atingir 33,2ºC há pouco.

Por agora, volta a descer rapidamente. Tenho 30,6ºC e 35% de humidade.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 19:08)

Lisboa está no sobe e desce. Estiverem 34ºC, desceu para 32ºC e voltou a subir aos 34 neste momento.

O vento, antes de W, rodou para NW (mais quente)


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

minima: 22.1ºC
máxima: *40.9ºC*

actual: 37.1ºC e 32% humidade


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Ourém (Ourém) teve uma mínima de 22,7ºc e uma máxima de 43,3ºc.

Mação (Envendos) teve uma mínima de 27,2ºc e uma máxima de 41,4ºc.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2013 às 19:59)

Dia mais abafado do que os anteriores

Tmax: 41,5ºC

Tactual:  33,6ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jul 2013 às 20:06)

Boa tarde

Por Coimbra, dia bastante abafado e com alguma nebulosidade.  

Máxima: *37,5ºC*
Mínima: *18,7ºC*

Temperatura actual: *29,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Boas minima de 22.4 
máxima de 37.5


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

Boas

T.minima: *23,1ºC*
T.maxima: *33,9ºC*
T.actual: *25,3ºC* (finalmente!)


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

Finalmente uma temperatura 'decente' em Lisboa: 29ºC

Vamos a ver se dá para arrefecer a casa um pouco. O vento não se deve manter por muito tempo, pois, geralmente, enfraquece à noite e muda de rumo, nesta situação.

Edit:   Desceu para 27ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 20:50)

25,1ºC, tão bom .


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 20:59)

Por aqui o vento já parou, a temperatura lá vai descendo lentamente...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

Isto explica o porquê do abaixamento tão bom da temperatura:








Espero que continue assim por muito tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

Está a ficar frio, 24,1ºC actuais, com vento fraco a moderado.

48% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão. Algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2013 às 21:22)

Por outro lado, o que aproxima e vai passando pode dar coisas interessantes isoladamente:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 21:36)

*27,2ºC* (a subir)
Vento moderado de *NE* a bombar, pois claro...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 22:52)

*28,1ºC *
Brisa marítima *PRECISA-SE* !


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2013 às 23:20)

Neste momento 28,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem: *23,1ºC* / *33,9ºC*

Sigo com *24,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2013 às 00:14)

sigo com 26.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 00:56)

Vai arrefecendo,que assim continue.
T.actual: *23,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2013 às 03:58)

por aqui sigo com 22.9ºC, mas já esteve 22.4ºC, ai ta a querer subir


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 07:54)

De momento sigo com 24,3ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 08:26)

Bom dia

T.minima: *21,6ºC* ( A 6º minima tropical consecutiva)
T.actual: *26,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2013 às 09:07)

Caneças com mínima de 23.3ºC.

E já vai nos 30,7ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jul 2013 às 09:13)

Já com 29ºC

Estamos prisioneiros do pântano barométrico que se instalou entre nós há uns bons (longos) dias. Tanto funciona como AC, como depressão (térmica). O vento muda constantemente, assim como as temperaturas. Não sabemos com o que contar

Ainda estou para ouvir a frase *"verão, nunca mais!"*. E eu estou quase a dizê-la. De facto, este tipo de tempo não interessa; é pernicioso, prejudicial em todos os sentidos. 

Dados:

T = 29ºC
HR = 33%
PA = 1016 hPa
Vento = ESE fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 09:21)

T.actual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## blade (9 Jul 2013 às 09:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Já com 29ºC
> 
> Ainda estou para ouvir a frase *"verão, nunca mais!"*. E eu estou quase a dizê-la. De facto, este tipo de tempo não interessa; é pernicioso, prejudicial em todos os sentidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jul 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul e um ventinho simpático. O termómetro marca 29ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jul 2013 às 09:44)

Relâmpago disse:


> *"verão, nunca mais!"*



Oh pá tenha lá paciência. O quê sempre chuva e relâmpagos? Isso tb não. É como a Roda dos Alimentos: Há que variar! Um bocadinho de cada coisa. Claro uns excessos de vez em quando "é o que se leva desta vida".


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 10:14)

Mínima de 22,2ºC, neste momento 25,3ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jul 2013 às 10:30)

blade disse:


> Relâmpago disse:
> 
> 
> > Já com 29ºC
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 10:55)

T.actual: *30,2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2013 às 10:57)

Boas minima de 21.4


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 11:29)

T.actual: *31,3ºC*
____________

Ontem a estação de _*Alvega*_ voltou ao activo e foi a tempo de  registar uma máxima brutal, *43,1ºC*, a mais alta de todas as estações.
O *Vale do Tejo* é cá uma _fornalha_. 

_*Top6*_

*Alvega*: *43,1ºC*
*Lousã*: *42,1ºC*
*Santarém(Cidade)*: *41,5ºC* 
*Rio Maior*: *40,6ºC*
*Ansião*: *40,3ºC*
*Torres Vedras,Dois Portos*: *40,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia.

Finalmente uma manhã fresca, com tmin de 19,2ºC.

Neste momento o forno já está ligado, com 35,2ºC.


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 12:10)

Minima de 21,7ºC

Agora 33,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

T.actual: *32,1ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jul 2013 às 12:54)

Tomar


TEMPERATURA
Actual	37.6  °C
Aparente	37 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+3.5 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+0.7 °C
37.6 °C (11:49 UTC)	15.6 °C (04:54 UTC)


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2013 às 12:58)

36,4ºC em Caneças.
Já em onda de calor. (6º dia consecutivo com máximas superiores a 35ºC).

E é também o 6º dia com mínima tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 13:33)

Por aqui está uma temperatura bem agradável, *28,5ºC*.
Vento de *NO*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 13:36)

29,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2013 às 15:14)

Neste momento 38,8ºC e vento fraco de NW.

A temperatura já chegou ao 39,6ºC e se o vento se manter do mesmo quadrante, hoje não chegará aos 40ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 15:44)

34,3ºC, não contava com tanto calor hoje .


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

35,0ºC, com máxima de *35,2ºC* até ao momento. Mais uma tarde interessante! 

Apenas 14% de humidade, tendo já atingido *11%*, e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Máxima ontem de 36,1 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

De momento com 40,1 ºC, depois de uma mínima de 23,5 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 17:14)

É impressionante, estou com 15% vento de NW e 33,9ºC .

Deveria ser 25ºC e 65% com o vento de NW .


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jul 2013 às 17:20)

Por aqui o incinerador continua ligado

Acho que algum 'fresco' só lá para quinta-feira, se for.

Por ora:

T = 37ºC
HR = 13%
PA = 1013 hPa
Vento = NW moderado


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2013 às 18:00)

minima: 21.8ºC
máxima: *40.5ºC*
actual: 38.6ºC e 17% humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

Parece que o fresco durou pouco! 
Se ontem tinha 28ºC por volta desta hora, hoje o termómetro marca 32ºC, o carro marcou mesmo 37ºC nas portagens de Carcavelos da A5. A diferença entre o nó da AE e aqui à beira mar é de 5ºC! 
PS: Deve haver fogo algures, vi uma formação dos bombeiros de Carcavelos com 3 viaturas na estrada.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 18:12)




----------



## rbsmr (9 Jul 2013 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2013*

Timidamente surge uma pequinissíma amostra da nortada aqui a 15 km a norte de Torres Vedras. No espaço de uma hora passamos dos estáveis 30ºC para 26ºC, com um vento de noroeste a variar entre os 6 a 13 km/h.


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 18:32)

máxima 40,3ºC

Agora 37,2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

Mais um dia abafado por aqui, começo a achar que as temperaturas mais altas de há uns dias mas secas até eram mais fáceis de aguentar...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 20:29)

26,8ºC, e uma bela nortada, um pouco mais húmida que há pouco  que tinha 12%, agora 46%.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

Boas maxima de 36.6 por agora mais fresco com 28 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 21:35)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje: *21,6ºC* / *33,8ºC*

T.actual: *26,6ºC*


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 22:19)

por agoravai baixando 28,6ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Jul 2013 às 22:21)

Boas.
 Fresquinho  ao acordar com* 14.8ºC* de temperatura mínima.
Temp. Máxima de *37.5ºC*

Neste momento estão *20.2ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jul 2013 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *20,5ºC* 

Máxima: *35,6ºC*
Mínima: *15,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 23:18)

T.actual: *25,8ºC*
Já chega de noites tropicais.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2013 às 23:21)

Deve ser a última noite chata, amanhã espero a frescura vinda de Oeste.

Tactual: 26,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 23:30)

25,0ºC, tá muito bom na rua .


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2013 às 23:49)

Hoje: *21,6ºC* / *35,4ºC*

Sigo actualmente com 22,7ºC e 62% de humidade. Começa a ficar fresco.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

Extremos de hoje:

22,2ºC / 34,6ºC.

Neste momento de 25,4ºC e vento fraco de NW/N, mas quente...


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 00:10)

Boas temperatura actual 25.3 mais fresco esta noite no entanto dentro de casa esta um forno esta noite ja nao espero uma noite tropical no entanto ja bati o record de noites tropicais seguidas (5)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 00:23)

Temperatura estagnada, *25,4ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 01:32)

Desce lentamente. 

Sigo com 21,5ºC e 67% de humidade.

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2013 às 02:01)

sigo com 23.9ºC, esta noite já será mais fresca


----------



## Geiras (10 Jul 2013 às 02:24)

Extremos de ontem

Temperatura máxima: *33,3ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

Ao fim de 5 dias seguidos acima dos 20ºC, recheado de tropicalidade, eis uma mínima de *19,6ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 20,3ºC e 74%.

Vento fraco de NO (315º), e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 09:22)

Boas mínima de 20.1 ainda tropical os próximos dias já serão mais frescos concerteza


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 09:28)

Mínima de 21,9ºC, não sei se não será batida até à 0h .

De momento 25,8ºC e vento de direcção variável.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 10:02)

Boas

T.minima: *20,4ºC*
T.actual: *28,1ºC* 

Céu limpo 
Vento nulo

O _stock_ de noites tropicais está mesmo no fim.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Jul 2013 às 10:22)

G'Day Mates,
28ºC e com ar de quem vai subir. Hoje não está o ventinho agradável de ontem ou sou eu que tenho andado a correr  ou é o relógio que anda depressa demais


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

A temperatura sobe, a humidade cai, ambas de forma rápida.

26,4ºC e 53% actuais, com 1014 hPa de pressão.

Mantém-se o nevoeiro na faixa costeira, no entanto, os Fractus regrediram um pouco.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jul 2013 às 12:32)

Olá

Continua o calor  Alguém se esqueceu de desligar o incinerador

Esperemos que a temp comece a descer já hoje à noite e deixe de ter noites tropicais. 

Para já:

T = 32.5ºC
HR = 21%
PA = 1012 hpa
Vento = N fraco
UV = 8


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 12:41)

T.actual: *30,3ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2013 às 12:49)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quente. De momento com 34.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 13:21)

O vento de NW continua quente , 29,5ºC, máxima de 29,7ºC até agora.


----------



## F_R (10 Jul 2013 às 13:33)

Mais uma noite tropical

Mínima de 20,5ºC

Agora 35,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 13:48)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *29,2ºC*.
Até ao momento a máxima é de  *30,4ºC*.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jul 2013 às 13:58)

Junto ao Tejo está mais fresco. Sopra uma brisa do lado do mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 15:30)

T.actual: *30,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (10 Jul 2013 às 15:48)

36,6ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 17:53)

25,1ºC, ontem só atingi este valor às 23h20 .

Máxima de 30,0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2013 às 17:56)

minima: 19.2ºC
máxima: 37.3ºC
actual: 36ºC e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2013 às 18:16)

Dia de nevoeiro e céu nublado  nunca pensei vir a gostar tanto deste tempo, estas últimas semanas e principalmente as mínimas tropicais que houve na semana passada mataram-me


----------



## F_R (10 Jul 2013 às 18:31)

Máxima 36,7ºC

Agora ainda 34,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 19:11)

20,0ºC, já não via tal valor aos dias .


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 19:25)

Boas dia ainda quente com máxima de 34.1 por agora ainda 30.5 já se nota um pequeno arrefecimento do tempo


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 19:33)

Bem parece que a água do mar de peniche para baixo está um caldinho muito bom para aquilo a que a  nossa costa está habituada


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 19:41)

a zona do estuário de tejo é bem quentinha para ir a banhos só falta é la praias de qualidade


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 20:03)

Máxima de *29,3ºC*, ao início da tarde.

Sigo actualmente com nevoeiro e apenas 18,6ºC. Regressou o Verão sintrense. 

Vento moderado de NO (315º) e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

Um ambiente espectacular, e 18,7ºC com 87%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2013 às 20:09)

Máxima de 36,4 ºC.

---

Por agora 23,8 ºC e vento fraco de NO. Humidade nos 63 %.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jul 2013 às 20:28)

Tenho uma vista semelhante aqui, mas é o outro lado da nuvem  

Sigo com 18.7º na rua e 28.6º em casa (tendo em conta que a média tem sido 32, está optimo )
Máxima 37.4º
A minima da noite foi 22.3º, que já foi obviamente batida 



Mário Barros disse:


> Um ambiente espectacular, e 18,7ºC com 87%.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

Boas

T.maxima: *31,2ºC*
_______

Ambiente fresco na rua, finalmente! 
*18,8ºC*
Céu limpo.

Vejo o nevoeiro da Serra a ser despejado nos arredores de Sintra.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 20:36)

Foi-se ...


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

temperatura fresca lá fora com 22.4 cá dentro de casa continua o forno com 28.2 vai ser mais uma noite dificil de dormir


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jul 2013 às 21:19)

Boa noite

Sigo com *19,6ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Mínima: *17,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 21:21)

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2013 às 21:21)

Ambiente muito interessante lá fora. 






18,1ºC e 1011 hPa de pressão, com vento moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Finalmente, uma temperatura decente por aqui: 20ºC

Custou ... mas desceu, finalmente


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

Hoje já foi um dia de temperaturas normais para a época.

Tmax: 34,2ºC

Tmin: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 19,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Sigo com uns frescos *17,5ºC* e alguma nevoa oriunda da Serra.
Vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

17,2ºC / 30,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

Ontem: *17,3ºC* / *29,3ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com nevoeiro e 17,2ºC. 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## David sf (11 Jul 2013 às 07:39)

Após vários dias insuportavelmente quentes, um manto de nuvens baixas instalou-se sobre metade do país:


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Jul 2013 às 08:00)

Bom dia.
Por aqui chuvisco que molha.
Tmin 17.1℃
Factual 17.3℃


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Jul 2013 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu encoberto e o termómetro marca uns agradabilíssimos 17º. Até dá para refrescar as ideias


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2013 às 09:50)

Neste momento 17,2ºC e 97%, um belo dia para refrescar tudo .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 10:15)

Boas

Extremos de ontem: *17,0ºC* / *31,2ºC*
_____

T.minima: *16,8ºC*
T.actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2013 às 10:53)

por aqui sigo com 20.3ºC e céu encoberto, mesmo bom para refrescar


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jul 2013 às 12:31)

Boas minima de 18.5 pora agora ainda 23.5


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2013 às 12:44)

Estou com menos 9,5ºC que ontem na mesma hora .

19,7ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jul 2013 às 12:53)

Boas

Por cá a mínima foi de 16,3ºC, aumentando gradualmente a partir do meio da madrugada.

Agora sigo com 23,5ºC e vento também de quadrante variável, a soprar fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 13:37)

Neste momento o sol já brilha,ainda assim a temperatura mantem-se amena, *22,3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (11 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Boas finalmente um dia agradável

Minima 17,4ºC

Agora 27,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2013 às 15:07)

por aqui o sol já brilha de novo, sigo com 27.2ºC, 60% humidade e um ventinho fraco fresquinho, sabes mesmo bem


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Jul 2013 às 15:29)

Por aqui tempo agradável de verão, com algumas núvens.

T = 25.6ºC
HR = 60%
PA = 1010 hPa
Vento = NW moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 17:04)

Boas

As nuvens voltaram em força.
Muito nevoeiro na serra.

T.maxima: *24,0ºC*
T.actual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2013 às 19:52)

Boa tarde.

Depois da neblina matinal o restante dia foi de céu limpo e abafado com humidade de cerca 60%Hr e cerca e 30ºC.

Tmax. 31,3ºC

Tmin: 16,2ºC

Tactual: 26,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2013 às 20:33)

Boas
o dia começou com céu nublado e nevoeiro, entretanto limpou mas por volta das 4 da tarde voltaram as nuvens e já teve a chuviscar um pouco, mas por agora parou


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

minima: 19.0ºC
máxima: 29.5ºC
actual: 23.9ºC  66% humidade, muito melhor este dia


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jul 2013 às 20:52)

Nuvens baixas aproximam-se neste momento com 21.2ºC e humidade de 84%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2013 às 21:41)

O nevoeiro continua. Marcou, até agora, cerca de 70% do dia.

Sigo com 17,8ºC, após máxima de *22,3ºC*.

1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Boa noite

T.actual: *18,2ºC*


Epa passámos do 80 para o 8, e ainda bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2013 às 00:07)

Vai chuviscando por aqui.


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2013 às 00:34)

novo dia e 18,6ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> T.actual: *18,2ºC*
> 
> ...


Agora imagina por aqui em que tivemos uns 6 dias seguidos acima dos 40ºC e no domingo chegou aos 42,3ºC no centro da cidade


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 00:49)

F_R disse:


> Agora imagina por aqui em que tivemos uns 6 dias seguidos acima dos 40ºC e no domingo chegou aos 42,3ºC no centro da cidade



Insuportável imagino,as temperaturas mesmo junto ao Tejo terão sido certamente ainda mais elevadas, tenho por habito consultar a estação de Abrantes. Por exemplo, eu com os 39,1ºC já me vi aflito, desde de 2003 que não tinha temperaturas daquele calibre aqui na zona onde resido.

______

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2013 às 01:03)

Extremos de ontem:

16,1ºC / 23,9ºC.


----------



## Savn (12 Jul 2013 às 01:08)

Por aqui chuvisca à umas 2h30 +/-.
Telhados já pingam alguma coisa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2013 às 02:53)

Nevoeiro e 16,9ºC.

1012 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2013 às 02:53)

por aqui sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 09:06)

Boas

T.minima: *16,9ºC*

Sigo com *17,1ºC* e chuviscos.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2013 às 09:16)

Boas temperatura mínima de 18.7 por agora 19


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2013 às 09:33)

Mínima de 16,7ºC, neste momento 17,6ºC.

Muitas nuvens, e durante o fim de semana deverá ser o mesmo .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

*18,0ºC*
Regressaram os chuviscos.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vai chuviscando, que tempo maravilhoso (se isto continua muito tempo também sou capaz de mudar de opinião, tudo o que é demais enjoa...)


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Jul 2013 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Por aqui vou com céu muito nublado e temperatura amena

T = 19ºC
HR = 80%
PA = 1014 hPa
Vento = W fraco
UV = 3


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 11:54)

Céu nublado 
*18,7ºC*
Vento fraco do quadrante *Oeste*


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
Amanheceu em Lisboa com céu nublado. Neste momento continua encoberto e o termómetro marca uns simpáticos 19º. Vinda do T. Trabalho a pé para o Marquês pareceu-me sentir uns chuvisquinhos (ai que bem vindos - não fora esses atrevidos darem-me cabo do cabelo  ) Mas eu tenho bom feitio e nesta correria em que ando e esta _cool brise_, ou melhor, brisa tão _cool_  aproveito para refrescar as ideias


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2013 às 12:41)

sigo com 21.6ºC e chuviscos, mas são fracos nem molhem o chão


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2013 às 13:08)

Salvé.

Nevoeiro e chuviscos toda a madrugada. Por agora, céu encoberto (Fractus), e 19,2ºC.

86% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.

Mínima de *16,7ºC*.


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2013 às 13:12)

Mínima 17,3ºC

Agora 21,1ºC e céu nublado. Já tivemos alguns chuviscos tendo mesmo acumulado 0,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 14:03)

T.actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2013 às 14:46)

Boa tarde.

Depois da neblina matinal, uma tarde de sol.

Tmin:18,4ºC

Tactual: 28,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2013 às 15:07)

por aqui sigo com 25.1ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2013 às 15:37)

De momento 19,1ºC, vamos lá ver se hoje ainda chego aos 20ºC, a máxima até agora foi 19,4ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jul 2013 às 15:39)

TEMPERATURA
Actual	23.7  °C
Aparente	25 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-5.9 °C
23.7 °C (14:34 UTC)	17.8 °C (05:49 UTC)


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2013 às 15:39)

por agora 24,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2013 às 16:19)

por aqui 25.8ºC e continuação de céu encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

T.actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2013 às 16:31)

Boa tarde ! 

Hoje sem sol, com tempo encoberto a temperatura segue nos 21.7ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2013 às 17:29)

bem parece que chegou o sol com a temperatura a aquecer actuais 23.1 fogo isto não é verão


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 17:33)

Extremos de hoje: *16,9ºC* / *20,4ºC*

Grande amplitude térmica.
_______

T.actual: *19,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (12 Jul 2013 às 18:50)

Epah, mas que tempo tão booomm!! Que frescura para a casa! 

Extremos de hoje: *17,6ºC*/*20,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Recomeça a chuviscar.
*18,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2013 às 08:29)

Boas

T.minima: *17,0ºC*

Neste momento, *17,6ºC* e chuviscos.



Neste f.d.s estarei a reportar dados a partir do meu 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jul 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu encoberto e há pouco uma chuva miudinha caia quase imperceptível - muito bom para o Sr. Bate-Chapas. O termómetro marca 19º.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

Aqui mais um dia de céu nublado e nevoeiro, por enquanto não chuvisca.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2013 às 12:45)

As nuvens hoje não parecem as mesma dos últimos dias, parecem nuvens mais escuras e mais fofas


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2013 às 13:20)

Boas

Sigo com *18,7ºC* e chuviscos.

*Vale da Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2013 às 13:37)

*Ontem*, máxima de apenas *19,6ºC*.

Hoje, mais um dia de céu encoberto. 19,4ºC actuais, após mínima de *17,2ºC*.

87% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

Continuam os chuviscos, dia fresco, sigo com *18,9ºC*.
Muito nevoeiro no _*Sobral da Abelheira*_.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2013 às 15:56)

por aqui sigo com 24.5ºC e 70% humidade e céu encoberto, madrugada e manhã de chuviscos deram 1.2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2013 às 16:12)

Parou de chuviscar, *19,1ºC* (actual máxima).
Vento nulo.

*A reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia

Ontem, a temperatura máxima chegou aos *20,0ºC*.
___

A t.minima de hoje foi alta, *17,5ºC* ,pois não ocorreu a habitual inversão térmica no vale.
Sigo com *17,8ºC* e chuviscos.

*A reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Jul 2013 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu encoberto e não há vento. O termómetro marca 18º. Óptimo dia para passear  (e tb para ficar sentadinho à secretária )


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2013 às 12:13)

*18,5ºC* e chuviscos.
Segundo os agricultores desta zona, o calor intenso da semana passada deu cabo de alguns limoais localizados em covas/vales.

*A reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jul 2013 às 19:32)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu geralmente nublado e tempo relativamente fresco. Vento fraco durante todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite, de volta à base.
*Alcabideche* segue nos *18,1ºC*, permanece o manto de nuvens baixas, o vento sopra muito fraco.
Nevoeiro na serra.

O sol regressa amanha.


----------



## F_R (14 Jul 2013 às 21:46)

Mínima 17,3ºC
Máxima 29,4ºC

Por agora 22,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

minima: 17.2ºC
maxima: 28.8ºC
actual: 20.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2013 às 02:22)

sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (15 Jul 2013 às 03:28)

Boa noite a todos, alguém da região de Setúbal/Lisboa disponível para partilhar carro/despesas, na próxima terça para uma caçada em Vieira do Minho com o Artur Neves?

Envie contacto para info@nunobaptista.com

Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2013 às 03:58)

Boa madrugda.

Ontem foi mais um dia marcado por céu encoberto e nevoeiro. A máxima não ultrapassou os *19,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC e 88% de humidade. Céu a manter-se encoberto, com 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 08:52)

Bom dia

T.minima: *15,6ºC*
T.actual: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Jul 2013 às 09:06)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu encoberto, não há vento e o termómetro marca 17º.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 10:26)

Entretanto o sol voltou, exactamente à mesma hora como *yr.no* previa.
Sigo com *19,6ºC*, céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2013 às 11:47)

Finalmente que o Sol deu lugar às nuvens baixas

Este é o cenário esperado pelos próximos dias, e consequentemente, um aumento das temperaturas máximas.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Jul 2013 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto o sol voltou, exactamente à mesma hora como *yr.no* previa.



Esse site só conhece algumas cidades???????? Nem Coimbra aparece........


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 12:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Esse site só conhece algumas cidades???????? Nem Coimbra aparece........



Basta escrever o nome da aldeia/vila/cidade.
Tens aí http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Coimbra/Coimbra/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

Minima 17,4ºC

Agora 28,8ºC

Já dá para ver nuvens para norte, mas bastante longe ainda


----------



## Zapiao (15 Jul 2013 às 14:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Basta escrever o nome da aldeia/vila/cidade.
> Tens aí http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Coimbra/Coimbra/hour_by_hour.html



Percebido mas este site é fidedigno? Nao conhecia


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 15:00)

Zapiao disse:


> Percebido mas este site é fidedigno? Nao conhecia



Sim é, pelo menos para a minha zona não tenho razão de queixa.
A previsão é baseada no modelo *ECMWF*.
__________

T.actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2013 às 15:24)

sigo com 30.2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Boas mínima de 18.3 por agora uns agradáveis 28.3


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2013 às 17:51)

32,1ºC a máxima não andará longe disto


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

minima: 16.9ºC
maxima: 31.3ºC
actual: 29.6ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2013 às 18:42)

Boas

Mínima de 17,9ºc e máxima de 26,4ºC

Agora 23,8ºC


----------



## meteo (15 Jul 2013 às 18:52)

Tempo óptimo para praia hoje na zona Oeste,com vento fraco, boa temperatura e sol. A água está óptima do mar. Os próximos dias vão ser todos semelhantes com este. Um Julho praticamente sem vento até agora.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2013 às 19:23)

Boas máxima de verão com 29.4 por agora 25.4
agora sim o tempo está bom dia agradável e noites onde a mínima não desce abaixo dos 18 não me lembro de um ano assim com mínimas tão altas como este ano


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 20:24)

T.minima: *15,6ºC*
T.maxima: *23,8ºC*
T.actual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2013 às 20:30)

Máxima 32,5ºC

Agora 25,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2013 às 21:06)

sigo com 25.1ºC e 60% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

T.actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2013 às 21:40)

Dia marcado por Sol (finalmente) e céu em geral pouco nublado. Máxima de *24,1ºC*.

Por agora sigo com céu encoberto e 17,5ºC. 85% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 00:09)

*16,8ºc*


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jul 2013 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês não há vento, o céu está azul e o termómetro marca 17º.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2013 às 14:07)

25,1ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 14:25)

Sigo com *21,7ºC* (a subir)  e vento moderado de NO.
Até agora a t.maxima encontra-se nos *23,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 15:39)

T.actual: *24,6ºC* (a subir)


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2013 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 25,2ºC e 52% de humidade, com vento fraco de SO (225º). 

1019 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2013 às 17:16)

Boas tardes 
mínima de 17.3 por agora 29.2 a máxima muito provavelmente será 29.6


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2013 às 17:59)

Pessoal não sei se alguem reparou mas a temperatura máxima de monção ontem chegou aos  38.3 muito alto comparando para os valores daquela região realmente monção está ali à parte


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2013 às 18:49)

minima: 15.3ºC
maxima: 32.8ºC
actual: 31ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 19:20)

Extremos de hoje: *15,0ºC* / *27,1ºC*

T.actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2013 às 21:06)

mínima 16,6ºC
máxima 32,5ºC

agora 24,3ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Hoje, tal como nos dias anteriores, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado após a neblina matinal.

Tmax: 30,7ºC

Tmin: 19ºC

Tactual: 21,9ºC

Se a temperatura máxima, devido à vários dias ser inferior à normal, entrando dentro da média para este mês, a temperatura mínima continua acima do normal (apesar de ser bem inferiores à primeira semana de Julho), podendo a vir ser um mês de registo histórico.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Lousano, a zona de *Góis* tem temperaturas parecidas com as tuas ,ou nem por isso? Pergunto isto porque no final do mês vou lá passar uns dias, e gostava de ter uma ideia,pelo que vejo os vales são muito encaixados,se calhar o sol desaparece num instante e talvez arrefeça bem à noite.
A questão é extensiva a todos os membros que conhecam o local,obrigado. 
_____

T.actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lousano, a zona de *Góis* tem temperaturas parecidas com as tuas ,ou nem por isso? Pergunto isto porque no final do mês vou lá passar uns dias, e gostava de ter uma ideia,pelo que vejo os vales são muito encaixados,se calhar o sol desaparece num instante e talvez arrefeça bem à noite.
> A questão é extensiva a todos os membros que conhecam o local,obrigado.
> _____
> 
> T.actual: *17,4ºC*



Devido à morfologia complexa de Góis tens de ser mais preciso sobre a localização.

Vila?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 23:01)

Lousano disse:


> Devido à morfologia complexa de Góis tens de ser mais preciso sobre a localização.
> 
> Vila?



Sim,vila de Góis e praias fluviais do rio Ceira.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2013 às 23:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim,vila de Góis e praias fluviais do rio Ceira.



A vila de Góis tem noites mais frescas que a Lousã e dias menos quentes, excepto nos dias com mais influência atlântica.

Ou seja, nos últimos dias Góis poderá ter tido dias mais quentes do que a Lousã.
Está mais sujeita a ocorrência de trovoadas que poderão agora surgir nesta época.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 23:18)

Lousano disse:


> A vila de Góis tem noites mais frescas que a Lousã e dias menos quentes, excepto nos dias com mais influência atlântica.
> 
> Ou seja, nos últimos dias Góis poderá ter tido dias mais quentes do que a Lousã.
> Está mais sujeita a ocorrência de trovoadas que poderão agora surgir nesta época.



Obrigado pela informação, interessante, vou levar um sensor de temperatura,tenho curiosidade de registar os extremos térmicos,ainda para mais num local que aparenta ter inversões térmicas intensas.
_________

T.actual: *16,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2013 às 23:24)

sigo com 19.5ºC
já fazia falta era uma chuvinha pa animar


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2013 às 23:32)

19,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 00:19)

*16,0ºc*


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2013 às 01:08)

Lousano disse:


> Se a temperatura máxima, devido à vários dias ser inferior à normal, entrando dentro da média para este mês, a temperatura mínima continua acima do normal (apesar de ser bem inferiores à primeira semana de Julho), podendo a vir ser um mês de registo histórico.



Apesar de os julhos dos últimos anos terem sido frios, algo que foi por mim, e por outros membros residentes nesta zona, várias vezes referenciado neste fórum, segue uma comparação dos dados colhidos por mim:


2010: Tmax: 32,2ºC; Tmin: 15,1ºC
2011: Tmax: 27,8ºC; Tmin: 14,2ºC
2012: Tmax: 30,2ºC; Tmin: 14,4ºC
2013: Tmax: 34,5ºC; Tmin: 19,4ºC (até dia 16)


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2013 às 01:57)

por aqui 17.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Uma nevoeirada enorme e 16,9ºC. 1020 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 09:32)

Boas

Minima fresca, *13,9ºC*.
T.actual: *18,4ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Nevoeiro na serra


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jul 2013 às 11:01)

Marquês, céu azul e 21º.

P.S. E eu, sumo de laranja todas as manhã, a ficar constipada. Que lindo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 11:28)

*23,0º*


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2013 às 12:48)

Mínima 17,2ºC

Agora 26,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

*25,1ºc *


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Jul 2013 às 13:38)

Boa tarde

Agora sim, estamos no verão. Temperaturas normais para a época. Céu geralmente limpo e temperatura agradável.

T = 25.2ºC
HR = 66%
PA = 1019 hPa
Vento = SSE, fraco
UV = 9


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 14:15)

Tarde agradável,_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *27,1ºC*.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

por cá 31,6ºC que é a máxima até ao momento


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 16:20)

Extremos de hoje: *13,8ºC* / *27,1ºC*

T.actual: *25,4ºC*


----------



## CeterisParibus (17 Jul 2013 às 16:40)

Boas.

Que nebulosidade é aquela que persiste há dias junto da costa portuguesa, especialmente a norte de Lisboa, e que determina que na praia esteja encoberto, quando algumas centenas de metros ( literalmente!!) para o interior, o sol brilha?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2013 às 17:08)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Que nebulosidade é aquela que persiste há dias junto da costa portuguesa, especialmente a norte de Lisboa, e que determina que na praia esteja encoberto, quando algumas centenas de metros ( literalmente!!) para o interior, o sol brilha?



Nevoeiro/nuvens baixas.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2013 às 17:24)

já subiu até aos 33,2ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

Máxima 33,4ºC
Agora 29,8ºC

Cenário para norte


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

minima: 14.8ºC
máxima: 31.5ºC
actual: 28.3ºC e 60% humidade

vesto esta célula ao fundo, pelo que parece é uma para os lados da covilhã (a foto é do tele, dai não se ver tão bem)


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2013 às 19:39)

david 6 disse:


> minima: 14.8ºC
> máxima: 31.5ºC
> actual: 28.3ºC e 60% humidade
> 
> vesto esta célula ao fundo, pelo que parece é uma para os lados da covilhã (a foto é do tele, dai não se ver tão bem)



deve ser a mesma que eu coloquei


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2013 às 19:51)

F_R disse:


> deve ser a mesma que eu coloquei



muito provavelmente, é a unica mais desenvolvida, mais proximo da gente


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2013 às 20:26)

Boas noites.
Mínima de 17.7 
Máxima de 30.1
Actual 23.1


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 20:38)

T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

actual: 25.3ºC e algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Geiras (17 Jul 2013 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Hoje foi madrugada de forte inversão térmica por cá, tendo a temperatura descido aos *11,2ºC*.A máxima foi de *28,1ºC*.


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Jul 2013 às 21:53)

F_R disse:


> deve ser a mesma que eu coloquei



Segundo o mapa DEA foi, de facto, na zona da Covilhã que houve trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 21:56)

Sigo com *16,7ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
Nevoeiro na serra.


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Jul 2013 às 21:57)

Continua o tempo bom de verão. Por agora o vento sopra moderado de NW.

T = 18.3ºC
HR = 80%
PA = 1018 hPa

Para amanhã prevê-se a continuação de tempo semelhante


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 23:11)

Temperatura estagnada nos *16,8ºC*.
Vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2013 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Dia semelhantes aos anteriores, sem história.

Tmax: 31,8ºC

Tmin: 18,6ºC

Tactual: 20,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2013 às 01:19)

actual: 18.8ºC e 83% humidade


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 02:31)

por agora 17,9ºC e 90% hr


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2013 às 03:54)

interessante ao fim de quase 3h a temperatura continua igualzinha 18.8ºC  e a humidade so subiu 1% para 84%


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jul 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu encoberto, brisa fresca e 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 10:57)

Boas

T.minima: *16,1ºC*
T.actual: *18,7ºC*
____

Ontem foram registadas t.minimas bastante frescas,para não dizer mesmo fria no caso de Almada(Praia da Rainha).

*Almada (Praia da Rainha)* : *7,4ºC*
*Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura)*: *11,0ºC*
*Cabo Raso*: *11,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2013 às 11:04)

Boas

Ontem a mínima que registei aqui foi de 14,8ºC a mínima mais baixa para Julho que tenho registo desde que tenho a estação (2010)

Máxima de ontem 30,4ºC

Mínima hoje 17,4ºC

Por agora está céu encoberto e 21,6ºC


----------



## manganao (18 Jul 2013 às 12:28)

já vai para 2 dias que não vejo o sol


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2013 às 12:43)

Boas mínima de 18.2
actuais 20 graus e para variar o sol ainda não apareceu uma constante neste últimos dias no entanto daqui a 1 hora já deve começar a aparecer


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 13:05)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *21,7ºC*

Depois de uma madrugada/manha nebulosa, o sol começa a espreitar.


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 14:22)

Mínima 17,3ºC

Agora 27,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

T.actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2013 às 15:46)

actual: 30.2ºC 50% humidade e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2013 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.

Muito nevoeiro durante a noite de ontem/madrugada de hoje. Mínima de *16,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 24,4ºC e 66% de humidade. Vento fraco e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 15:55)

T.actual: *23,3ºC*


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 18:47)

Máxima 30,7ºC


Agora 30,3ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Máxima 30,7ºC

Agora 30,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2013 às 19:44)

Máxima de *25,2ºC*.

De momento, novamente nevoeiro em aproximação. 18,6ºC de temperatura.

1016 hPa de pressão e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2013 às 19:48)

Boas

Máxima de 27,6ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

Boas

T.maxima: *23,9ºC*
T.actual: *19,0ºC*

Muito nevoeiro na serra, o habitual dos últimos dias.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2013 às 20:39)

Boas.
Máxima de 28.3.
Actual 25.1


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

Incríveis mínimas este mês ainda não houve nenhum dia em que a mínima descesse abaixo dos 17, já para não valar nos dias em que ficou a cima de 20 o que comparando com anos anteriores é uma raridade


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

T.actual: *16,9ºC *
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2013 às 21:31)

Noite bem fresca esta estão agora 18,6ºC e 87%Hr e uma cortina de nuvens a oeste bem densa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

Noite fresca,*16,4ºC*.
A temperatura minima do dia (16,1ºC) está prestes a ser batida.
Na ultima  meia hora o vento caiu bastante, neste momento sopra muito fraco do quadrante *Oeste*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2013 às 22:28)

minima: 18.0ºC
máxima: 31.3ºC
actual: 21.6ºC e 70% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2013 às 23:07)

Máxima 30,7ºC

Agora 21,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2013 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem:

*15,9ºC* / *23,9ºC*
_____

T.actual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2013 às 00:32)

18,9ºc


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2013 às 00:58)

actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2013 às 02:35)

Sigo com 16,6ºC e 87% de humidade. Hoje não há nevoeiro.

1016 hPa de pressão e vento de O (270º).


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2013 às 18:25)

Mínima de *16,3ºC*, máxima de *23,0ºC*, e actuais 21,0ºC.

64% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2013 às 18:26)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje:
*13,8ºC* / *23,9ºC*

T.actual: *20,3ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2013 às 18:48)

Boas

Mínima de 16,6ºC e máxima de 28,6ºC

Agora estão 26,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2013 às 19:13)

minima: 14.8ºC
máxima: 31.7ºC
actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2013 às 19:33)

Mínima 16,3ºC
Máxima 32,6ºC

Agora 28,ºC

Por volta do meio dia devido ao nevoeiro a temperatura ainda estava no 17/18ºC, com o desaparecimento deste subiu a pique


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura mínima: *13,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *25,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

Inicio de noite fresco, já começa a ser regra,*16,9ºC*.
A serra(de Sintra) está com o tradicional "_capacete_".
__

Neste f.d.s estarei a reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento.
Em principio,na madrugada de Domingo ocorrerá inversão térmica no vale, a ver vamos, a nebulosidade é que manda.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Sigo com *17,1ºC*, mínima do dia.

Máxima: *26ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jul 2013 às 00:06)

Céu pouco nublado e 17,2ºC de temperatura, com 82% de humidade.

Vento em geral moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2013 às 00:34)

T.actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2013 às 01:53)

actual: 17.8ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2013 às 09:28)

Ericeira céu encoberto e vento frio. Acho que estão 17C mas este termómetro nao e de fiar. Ontem quanto cheguei a noite disseram me que a agua do mar esteve literalmente quente esta semana mas agora voltou ao normal ericeirence.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2013 às 11:34)

Boas

Mínima de 16,7ºC

Agora céu limpo mas continua aquele vento desagradável de SW fresco e húmido estão 21,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2013 às 11:51)

Boas

O *vale da Mangancha*,*Mafra* segue nos *23,0ºC*, o  vento sopra fraco a moderado.
Hoje vou registar a t.maxima de dois pontos,o topo da colina(145m) e o local onde faço os registos(98m),a diferença será certamente interessante, a ver vamos.

Dia agradável.


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Jul 2013 às 13:56)

Alguem tem uma explicação para ontem todos os sites de previsões darem vento fraco de oeste, e esteve durante todo o dia vento forte de SUL ?

Obrigado.


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2013 às 14:17)

Mínima 15,7ºC

Agora 29,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2013 às 14:22)

Arrefeceu um pouco, fruto do vento moderado de Oeste.
Sigo com *22,4ºC*.
Até ao momento a maxima chegou aos *24,1ºC*

*Torres Vedras* segue nos *22,9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2013 às 14:40)

Boa tarde.

Céu geralmente limpo de momento com temperatura de 28ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2013 às 20:44)

Boas

T.maxima:  *24,4ºC*
No topo da colina a maxima foi aos *22,5ºC*.
Tarde ventosa em ambos os locais.
__________

Neste momento *19,1ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Vamos lá ver se o céu limpa de modo a ocorrer a habitual inversão térmica no vale.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2013 às 03:01)

Boa madrugada.

17,2ºC actuais, com céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 75% de humidade. 1016 hPa de pressão.

Ontem: *16,6ºC* / *22,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2013 às 11:16)

Boas

T.minima alta, fruto da ausência da inversão térmica no vale, *17,7ºC*.

T.actual: *22,9ºC* 
Muitas nuvens, o sol vai espreitando.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Sigo com *22,2ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *12ºC*.


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2013 às 14:46)

Mínima 14,9ºC

Agora 28,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2013 às 15:44)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *17,2ºC* e actuais 22,4ºC, com céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

57% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2013 às 16:22)

actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2013 às 16:35)

Boas!

Dia de sol e céu limpo aqui na Lezíria Ribatejana mas não muito quente, em Benavente estão 27ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2013 às 16:40)

minima: *14.0ºC*
máxima: 29.9ºC
actual: 29.5ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco
hoje um dia mais fresco nem aos 30 chegou, e tem andado sempre na casa dos 31


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Boas

T.maxima: *24,6ºC* (2ºlocal de seguimento)
____

*Alcabideche* segue nos *17,5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

Máxima 30,4ºC

Agora 18,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2013 às 23:39)

Máxima de *22,6ºC*.

Actuais *17,1ºC*, nova mínima do dia, e 79% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado.

1018 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jul 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Fim de Semana fantástico na Ericeira. Apesar de amanhecer sempre encoberto o dia sol acabava por aparecer e ficar óptimo dia de praia. Nunca esteve demasiado calor e a água do mar sem estar a temperatura verdadeiramente ericeirence também não estava gelada. Deu uma ondinha pequena e amiga do utilizador menos destemido que entrou com fato 3/2 velho e já rotinho 

Agora aqui no Marquês está céu azul e algum vento. O termómetro marca 19º


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 11:17)

T.actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

*24,3ºc*


----------



## F_R (22 Jul 2013 às 17:25)

Mínima 15,8ºC
Máxima 31,4ºC

Agora 31,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2013 às 19:39)

Boa tarde.

Depois da neblina matinal a tarde foi se sol, tendo se tornado muito nublado ao fim da mesma.

Tmax: 29,6ºC

Tmin: 15,0ºC

Tactual: 22,4ºC

A média da Tmax neste mês vai caminhando para o normal, mas a Tmin só nos últimos 2 dias é que regressaram ao habitual por aqui.
Daqui a pouco farei um "update" dos dados mensais.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 19:50)

Boa tarde.

*Extremos de hoje*:

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.maxima: *24,9ºC*
______________

Neste momento, *19,2ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Sigo com *20,6ºC* e céu muito nublado.

Máxima: *28,8ºC*
Mínima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2013 às 21:10)

minimo: 14.1ºC
máximo: 31.7ºC
actual: 21.5ºC céu muito nublado com vento fraco com rajadas moderadas


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2013 às 21:30)

Ora, por aqui a comparação da média mensal segue assim:

2010: Tmax: 32,2ºC; Tmin: 15,1ºC
2011: Tmax: 27,8ºC; Tmin: 14,2ºC
2012: Tmax: 30,2ºC; Tmin: 14,4ºC
2013: Tmax: 33,2ºC; Tmin: 18,9ºC (até dia 22)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 21:38)

*17,9ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2013 às 21:42)

Boas

Mínima:16,2ºC
Máxima: 28,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 31km/h

Agora estão 20,6ºC, 72%Hr, 1016,6hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 23:14)

T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Hoje: *16,5ºC* / *25,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

82% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2013 às 23:28)

Esta noite vem contrariando as anteriores, ainda se mantendo uma temperatura amena.

Tactual: 20,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2013 às 02:40)

por aqui sigo com mais uma noite fresca mas não tanto quanto a anterior, sigo com 17.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2013 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,9ºC* e actuais 16,2ºC, com céu pouco nublado e 88% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 08:43)

Boas

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

T.actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2013 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima de 16,9ºC

Máxima até ao momento de 26,6ºc agora estão 23,8ºC e de novo o vento de SW a refrescar o ambiente


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 14:02)

*23,6ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pelo Marquês está vento e o termómetro marca 28º. Nesta correria do quotidiano na rua só se anda pela sombra e o cansaço ataca. Será por ter reduzido o consumo de café(ina) a 1/3? Já andava a abusar na dose  Ou é mesmo o tempo quente e pastoso da capital ?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.

Dia ameno, com 29.4ºC de momento e vento moderado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2013 às 16:09)

Boa tarde!

Dia  solarengo por terras Ribatejanas, por agora 30.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje: 
*15,0ºC* / *24,6ºC*
___

T.actual:* 22,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2013 às 16:59)

Boas

Hoje já aqueceu e a máxima foi aos *31,1ºC*

Agora estão 30,2ºc, 36%Hr, 1015,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2013 às 17:27)

Mínima 15,3ºC

Agora 31,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

*19,2ºc*


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2013 às 21:33)

mais um dia igual..... saudades de chuva

minima: 15.0ºC
máxima: 31.9ºC
actual: 23.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2013 às 21:41)

Máxima 31,2ºC

Agora 23,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 23:11)

A noite segue um pouco mais amena que as anteriores, *18,5ºC*.
Vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2013 às 23:46)

por agora 19,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2013 às 00:04)

por aqui uma noite mais amena também por enquanto
sigo com 20.5ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jul 2013 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês, manhã com algumas nuvens a passear ao sabor de algum vento mas céu geralmente azul. Agora o termómetro marca 19º.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2013 às 11:33)

Boas

T.minima: *18,1ºC*
T.actual: *22,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2013 às 14:08)

Mínima 16,6ºC

Agora 29,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2013 às 15:59)

Boa tarde

T.maxima: *25,4ºC*
T.actual: *22,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2013 às 21:51)

Boas

Mínima:18,8ºC
Máxima:29,6ºC 

Rajada máxima: 29km/h

Agora estão ainda uns amenos 23,3ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,2hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2013 às 22:58)

Máxima 32,1ºC

Agora 21,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

Noite amena, *19,6ºC*.
Algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2013 às 03:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui a nebulosidade começou a entrar, anulando o efeito de inversão térmica, ao aumentar a intensidade do vento, que sopra de Noroeste.

Sigo com 20,9ºC, depois de ter ido aos 18,7ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2013 às 08:55)

Bom dia,
Manhã com céu nublado mas agora está a ficar azul. Está bastante ameno e, consequentemente, agradável. O termómetro marca 20º.


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Jul 2013 às 11:06)

Bela surpresa, as previsões nao davam chuva para hoje, e qual é o meu espanto quando acordo e vejo as ruas todas molhadas 

Em Coimbra.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2013 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima tropical por aqui 20,3ºC a quarta deste ano!

Até a pouco o céu estava muito nublado mas já está com boas abertas e a temperatura está mais alta que ontem por esta hora, estão 27,6ºC e vento muito fraco de W


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2013 às 13:48)

por aqui céu muito nublado mas abafado com 27.4ºC e 55% humidade


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jul 2013 às 15:04)

Boa tarde. 

Dia geralmente nublado, com 29.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 15:14)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *18,8ºC* (A temperatura minima será certamente batida antes da 0horas)
____

Tempo encoberto,*23,0ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2013 às 15:33)

Mínima 19,6ºC

Agora 26,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 18:08)

T.maxima: *24,3ºC*
Amanha a t.maxima será mais baixa.
___

Por volta das 15h30m o céu limpou quase na totalidade.
Neste momento sigo com *21,8ºC*,céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2013 às 18:14)

Boas

Máxima:28,6ºC
Mínima até ver de 20,3ºC

Agora estão 27,2ºC, 57%Hr, 1014,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 21:04)

*18,6ºC* (actual minima)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2013 às 00:07)

*Dados de ontem*:

*17,6ºC* / *24,1ºC*
_____

T.actual: *17,5ºC*
Vento moderado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Jul 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu com alguma nebulosidade algum vento e 19º.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2013 às 11:12)

Boas

T.minima: *16,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2013 às 19:29)

Boas

Mínima:17,3ºC
Máxima:25,6ºC

Rajada máxima. 31km/h

Agora céu a se tornar muito nublado e temperatura de 21,6ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2013 às 20:07)

Mínima 15,3ºC
Máxima 27,4ºC

Agora 22,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

Boas

*Dados de hoje:*

*16,4ºC* / *22,6ºC*
_________

T.actual: *18,8ºC*
____

Previsão para o fim de semana,segundo o yr.no(ECMWF).


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2013 às 23:28)

Vai pingando.
*18,0ºC*.


----------



## Savn (27 Jul 2013 às 00:31)

Já vai caindo por aqui alguns pingos grossos.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2013 às 02:35)

sigo com 19.5ºC e uns pingos grossos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2013 às 09:59)

Boas

T.minima: *15,8ºC*
T.actual: *19,4ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Depois de um inicio de manhã com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens, cai agora o primeiro aguaceiro.

Tactual: 20,5ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2013 às 12:23)

Boas

Mínima de 17,5ºC

Dia mais fresco mas com bastante sol e um vento húmido e frio de SW estão 21,9ºC e 70%Hr


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2013 às 13:55)

O dia segue com sol mas fresco mais ainda devido ao vento de SW ronda os 30 a 40km/h muitas vezes

Temperatura 22,0ºC

Ainda não é hoje que chove aqui e vão 39 dias sem gota


----------



## squidward (27 Jul 2013 às 18:35)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro com pingos grossos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2013 às 22:30)

Boas

*Dados de hoje*:

*15,8ºC* / *22,1ºC*
____

T.actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2013 às 01:41)

Madrugada amena, *18,2ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

Hoje espero uns *1,5 mm* de precipitação, vamos ver.


----------



## Geiras (28 Jul 2013 às 05:05)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia

T.minima: *17,6ºC* (Será batida muito antes das 0horas)
T.actual: *20,7ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco na serra(de Sintra).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2013 às 10:22)

Começou a chover.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2013 às 11:18)

Carga de água, por aqui.







Em poucos minutos, Caneças acumulou 5,8mm.
Está feita a média mensal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2013 às 11:24)

Finalmente um dia de chuva.

De momento com 21,4 ºC e 0,4 mm acumulados.

Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2013 às 11:25)

AnDré disse:


> Em poucos minutos, Caneças acumulou 5,8mm.
> Está feita a média mensal.



Por aqui a realidade é bem diferente.

A chuva começou há pouco e apenas de forma moderada, bem longe dessa acumulação, para já.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Dia de céu muito nublado aqui por Santo Estêvão,por vezes caiem uns pingos, em Benavente estão 22ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2013 às 11:57)

Acumulados 2,4 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2013 às 12:22)

4,4 mm, o mês já vai acabar na média .

20,3ºC mínima de 17,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2013 às 12:45)

Boas

Por aqui nem uma pinga que tristeza  sempre a mesma coisa fica tudo a norte daqui tal como foi em todo o inverno e Primavera

Estão 21,9ºC e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Zapiao (28 Jul 2013 às 13:49)

Em Coimbre nem pinga


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2013 às 14:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Em Coimbre nem pinga



Por aqui um aguaceiro durante a manhã acumulou 1,0mm.

Por agora segue com céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 24,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2013 às 16:47)

T.actual: 22,8ºC


Esta tarde no Estoril.


----------



## F_R (28 Jul 2013 às 19:28)

Mínima 16,1ºC
Máxima 26,6ºC

Agora 24,4ºC

4,4mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2013 às 20:46)

T.actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 00:01)

Boas noites

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *17,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *31,7 km/h*
_______

T.actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia

T.minima: *14,7ºC*
T.actual: *20,8ºC*

Hoje a máxima deve ir aos *25ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 14:49)

Tarde amena, *24,1ºC*.
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.


----------



## F_R (29 Jul 2013 às 16:25)

Mínima 13,7ºC

Agora 30,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 16:40)

Boa tarde

*Dados de hoje*

T.minima: *14,7ºC*
T.maxima: *24,6ºC*

Amanha devo registar uma t.maxima a rondar 27/28ºC.
_____________

T.actual: *23,7ºC*
Céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2013 às 18:01)

Boas

Mínima de 15,2ºC e máxima de 29,9ºC

Agora estão 28,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 21:14)

*19,1ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (29 Jul 2013 às 21:31)

Máxima 30,6ºC

Agora 22,5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

A noite segue amena estão 21,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2013 às 23:01)

*18,5ºC.*
Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Há pouco, foi registada a rajada máxima do dia, cerca de *43 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia

T.minima: *16,8ºC*
T.actual: *22,2ºC*

Isto hoje aquece bem.


----------



## F_R (30 Jul 2013 às 09:38)

Mínima 15,8ºC

Agora 22,8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2013 às 11:47)

Tomar neste momento

31.1 °C (10:42 UTC)	
13.4 °C (05:39 UTC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 11:54)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *27,0ºC*.
Belo dia de Verão.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2013 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de 17,7ºC

Agora estão uns quentes 32,5ºC a subir a bom ritmo!! A ver se vai aos 36ºC como está previsto para hoje.

Vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 13:07)

T.actual: *27,1ºC* (a descer)

Até ao momento a temperatura máxima encontra-se nos *29,1ºC*.

*Torres Vedras* segue nos *31,1ºC*.


----------



## F_R (30 Jul 2013 às 13:27)

Por Abrantes 33,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 13:54)

Nos últimos 20 minutos a temperatura subiu bastante, sigo com *30,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

Boas

Mínima de 17,7ºC e a máxima foi até aos *35,6ºC*

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora estão 28,1ºc, 43%Hr, 1017,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (30 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

Máxima 37,4ºC

Agora 31,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 21:43)

Boa noite

*Extremos de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *30,7ºC*
_______

T.actual: *23,1ºC*
Vento forte,embora de *NE*, menos mal.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2013 às 23:32)

minima: 15.1ºC
maxima: *37.3ºC*
actual: 23.3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 01:05)

A madrugada segue bem amena,*22,9ºC*.
Vento moderado de *NE*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2013 às 02:00)

sigo com 20ºC e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 08:09)

Bom dia

T.minima: *17,7ºC*
T.actual:  *19,3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jul 2013 às 09:13)

G'Day Mates,

Aqui no Marquês está céu azul algumas nuvens e vento fraquinho. O termómetro manda dizer 20º.
Para todos votos de excelentes férias


----------



## F_R (31 Jul 2013 às 10:18)

Mínima 17,5ºC

Agora 25.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 13:25)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *29,1ºC*.
______

Ontem foram registadas amplitudes térmicas interessantes.

Alvega - *11,3ºC* / *39,5ºC*
Coruche -  *11,7ºC* / *37,0ºC*
Almada (P.Rainha) - *9,6ºC* / *33,4ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2013 às 13:46)

sigo com 30.6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco (~12.0km/h)


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2013 às 14:04)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Hoje a manha iniciou bem quente mas o vento foi rodando para SW e está tudo dito está bem menos calor que o que seria suposto estar!
Pelo menos até o vento sair deste quadrante!

Estão 25,4ºC, 55%Hr e vento fraco de SW


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 14:38)

Manha quente por _Cascais_,a temperatura da água do mar desceu um pouco.
Algumas fotos.










___

*Alcabideche *segue nos *29,7ºC*.
Até ao momento a temperatura máxima encontra-se nos *31,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2013 às 15:26)

sigo com 34.0ºC e vento fraco (~10km/h)


----------



## homem do mar (31 Jul 2013 às 15:28)

Boas
Mínima de  20.4 por agora 32.3


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 16:34)

*Dados de hoje
*
Temperatura minima:  *17,7ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *31,0ºC*
_____

T.actual: *26,3ºC*


----------



## F_R (31 Jul 2013 às 18:53)

Máxima: 35,5ºC

Agora 33,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2013 às 19:18)

minima: 17.8ºC
maxima: 34.5ºC
actual: 32ºC e céu limpo
esperava uma maxima maior


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 22:22)

Boas

Noite agradável,*19,3ºC*.
Vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------

